# HEAVY SEALING - RESCUE YOUR DRY HAIR!



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

If you have chronically and persistantly dry hair please try this method.

If you have tried everything that is usually recommended on this forum to combat brittle, fuzzy, frizzy, breaking, fragile hair and they have not worked please try this method.

Those natural oils and butters not really working for you?
Aloe Vera Juice spritz, glycerine, acv, shea butter, co-washing, deep conditioning, 100's of £'s or $'s worth of products sitting around your home..the list goes on...all not working for you? Then at least give this a go.

I have finally found a method/product that works for me and i hope it helps you.

I use GREASE on wet hair to lock in that moisture.

1. wash and condition as usual
2. use your usual leave-in's
3. proceed to style your hair as usual but instead of using those thin natural oils to seal, use a grease/pomade on sections to seal in your moisture, along the whole length of your hair, do not put it on your scalp.
4. Tie down your hair for the night with your scarf or durag.
5. in the morning your have hair that is shiney, smooth, non greasy and moisturised. You will not recognise your ends as they will be super smooth. Your edges will be smooth and laid down without an ounce of gel.

You have now locked in that moisture - it can't escape!

Use it on all wet sets - cornrows, braids, twists, buns etc.

You see, i believe that the thin oils (jojoba, coconut, grapseed etc etc) are evaporating or sinking into the hair at the same rate as a leave-in thus making your hair feel very dry and frizzy after a short amount of time.

This is what i use





[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*DESCRIPTION: *DAX Super Light Pomade with Lanolin and Vegetable Oils gives light hold with lots of brilliant shine to all types of hair and slicked styles. A great product for the greased look! Great for styling thin and delicate hair with minimal breakage. Apply desired amount of DAX Super Light Pomade to wet or dry hair for extra shine and conditioning. Enriched with Lanolin and vegetable oils, DAX Super Light Pomade is the perfect treatment for dry hair and scalp. Light scent as well.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*INGREDIENTS: *Petrolatum, Lanolin, Sweet Almond (Punus Amygdalus Dulcis) Oil, Aloe Vera (Aloe Barbadensis), Avocado (Persea Gratissima) Oil, Sunflower Seed Helianthus Annus) Oil, Jojoba (Buxus Chinensis) Oil, Sesame (Sesamum Indicum) Oil, Wheat Germ (Triticum Vulgare) Oil, Safflower Seed (Carthamus Tinctorius) Oil, Peanut (Arachis Hypogea) Oil, Cottonseed (Gossypium) Oil, D7C Green 6 (Cl 61656), Fragrance (Parfum).[/FONT] 

My natural alternative is Castor Oil as it is very very thick. However i prefer the Dax as i can just scoop out a finger full.







I use a sulphate/paraben free shampoo to wash my hair and it comes out perfectly clean. I of course clarify whenever i feel the need to but its not that often.

ARE YOU PREPARED TO TRY THE GREASE?????

*EDITED TO ADD - 06 Jan 2012 - I NO LONGER USE THE DAX AS I'M TRYING TO USE AS MANY NATURAL PRODUCTS AS I CAN TO AVOID BUILD-UP. I NOW USE CASTOR OIL MIXED WITH A LITTLE JOJOBA OIL TO MAKE IT EASIER TO SPREAD, I ALSO ADD LAVENDER AND ROSEMARY EO OILS. IF CO MAKES YOUR SCALP ITCH, DILUTING WITH JOJOBA WILL PUT A STOP TO THAT. IF YOU'D RATHER USE A POMADE THERE ARE MANY SUGGESTIONS IN THIS THREAD THAT ARE PETROLATUM/MINERAL OIL FREE*

*ETA - 07 July 2012 - I now also use Blue Magic Castor Oil* *- my hair needed something heavier than the oils.*

(I HAD A FEW REQUESTS TO START THIS THREAD AND GOT CARRIED AWAY WITH THE DRAMATICS )


----------



## lana (Jul 28, 2011)

I requested this thread too and I am prepared to try the grease! I will buy it tomorrow and rock a braid out over the weekend. I will report back with results. 

My hair is currently prone to dryness, I moisturize twice a day and seal with Hot Six Oil and it still gets dry. I am texlaxed with BSL hair. I am a 4a/b (mostly b) head.  

Thanks Bublin! Oh wait, I can just hit the thanks button!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2011)

I actually want to try this at some point. I am twisting my hair this weekend. I will see if it fits in the plan. If I will post an update if I do try it.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 28, 2011)

I tried this method last night. I used KBB Super Silky seal with Blue Magic Castor Oil grease. My hair is so soft.... I used it on dry hair.


----------



## Guyaneek (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the issue I'm having with DD's hair. I'm going to attempt this tonight. Thanks! Bublin


----------



## Charla (Jul 28, 2011)

Castor oil is what I use to seal and it's great.  But at times I do feel like I need something a little heavier, so I'll give this a whirl and see what happens!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been doing something similar for the past month or so.  After I wash my hair, I put my leave ins and seal with a light oil at the ends of my hair while it is dripping wet.  I then part my hair in thin sections and put Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Pres on my roots, if I reach an area that has started to dry I spray some distilled water in that area.  I let my hair airdry after that.  I find my hair is moisturized and it dries straight.  The creme press does not weigh down my hair because I use a very small amount.  I no longer struggle with really dry roots when I am stretching my relaxers.  It takes my hair a little bit longer to get dry but I don't mind.


----------



## Majestye (Jul 28, 2011)

OK so I'm having the fuzzy problem even when my hair is cornrowed the top is fuzzy, then by the end of the day, I have poofs where the braidout used to be. Ugh!  question though: isn't petroleum bad for your hair?

Sent from my Xoom using Xoom


----------



## melissa-bee (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmm, I can see this working for me.
Do you ever re-top during the week with the Dax? How often to you shampoo your hair, and if your hair goes dry before you wash it do you damp your hair and re-apply. 
I have to do this with my butters.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

Majestye said:


> OK so I'm having the fuzzy problem even when my hair is cornrowed the top is fuzzy, then by the end of the day, I have poofs where the braidout used to be. Ugh! question though: isn't petroleum bad for your hair?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Xoom


 
@Majestye - this method will solve that fuzzy cornrow problem!



melissa-bee said:


> Hmm, I can see this working for me.
> Do you ever re-top during the week with the Dax? How often to you shampoo your hair, and if your hair goes dry before you wash it do you damp your hair and re-apply.
> I have to do this with my butters.


 
@melissa-bee Yes i re-top up my sealing between washes. Where the hair starts to feels dry - usually at the root for me i will spray that area with water and re-seal with just a touch of the pomade or Castor Oil. I do not reapply the leave-in's though. If my hair is in cornrows i will undo the row(s) that look a little fuzzy, spray, reseal and re-braid it. Tie it down for the night and in the morning it is very smooth like i put gel in my hair.


----------



## Minty (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I'll whip up a batch, just without the petro, but I will make it with lanolin.


----------



## Chiquitita (Jul 28, 2011)

I have tried heavy sealing with vaseline in the past with good results. My hair was soft and I didn't need to moisturize as often.

Hmmm. I may have to revisit this.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 28, 2011)

there is lots of threads about "petrolateum/grease/vaseline is the bomb" 
one of them : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=34852
I also think that mineral oil is the best moisture blocker/sealant, the 2nd after it is castor oil. 

tomorrow i'm gonna buy some vaseline and for all august, use it on my ends for seal moisture ! like a one month personal challenge ^^ :rolleyes

Bublin how many times in a month do you wash your hair?


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 28, 2011)

my sister is doing her twist out and sealing with that Nature's Blessings Pomade.


----------



## Bnster (Jul 28, 2011)

My niece uses grease on her hair, she is BSL, however I am not ready to do that. What I have been doing lately is putting my NTM then Beemine Luscious Leave-in conditioner and coconut oil. I usually try to gauge when my hair needs water or oil base conditioner.  The NTM like melts the tangles and Beemine is a real oily cream and with the coconut oil I thinks help locks in the moisture. I find with the coconut oil it helps to dry the hair faster with the oils.  

Since I seen my niece using grease on her hair and it is thriving, I don't see grease harming the hair as long as you clarify it out and start again.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> there is lots of threads about "petrolateum/grease/vaseline is the bomb"
> one of them : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=34852
> I also think that mineral oil is the best moisture blocker/sealant, the 2nd after it is castor oil.
> 
> ...


 
I wash once a week.  There is of course a build up but nothing excessive or unusual for me most of the Dax sinks into my hair - just at a much slower rate than oils.  Oils seem to disappear within a few hours for me.

I'd Just like to add that this method makes your fingers/comb glide through your hair, so for those who try it, will see a dramatic reduction in tangles thus less breakage and ssk's.  I'm looking forward to seeing alot more retention.

I also look forward to the feedback and for those who are already doing it - yey for Heavy Sealing


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

Bnster said:


> My niece uses grease on her hair, she is BSL, however I am not ready to do that. What I have been doing lately is putting my NTM then Beemine Luscious Leave-in conditioner and coconut oil. I usually try to gauge when my hair needs water or oil base conditioner. The NTM like melts the tangles and Beemine is a real oily cream and with the coconut oil I thinks help locks in the moisture. I find with the coconut oil it helps to dry the hair faster with the oils.
> 
> Since I seen my niece using grease on her hair and it is thriving, I don't see grease harming the hair.


 
I'm glad it's working for your neice.
I think this works very well for those of us who have porous hair.


----------



## Bnster (Jul 28, 2011)

Bublin does it make hair stick up in the air (straight out) doing this method.  Do you lose the flow?


----------



## winona (Jul 28, 2011)

I heavy seal the last 2inches of my hair with unpetroleum jelly (Beeswax,JBCO,fragrance) in the summer.  In the winter I do the whole strand lightly.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jul 28, 2011)

Qhemet biologics amla nourishing pomade is a great alternative to grease for those who want to avoid mineral oil and petroleum.  It has the feel and consistency similar to traditional grease.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 28, 2011)

Bublin said:


> I wash once a week.  There is of course a build up but nothing excessive or unusual for me most of the Dax sinks into my hair - just at a much slower rate than oils.  Oils seem to disappear within a few hours for me.
> 
> I'd Just like to add that this method makes your fingers/comb glide through your hair, so for those who try it, will see a dramatic reduction in tangles thus less breakage and ssk's.  I'm looking forward to seeing alot more retention.
> 
> I also* look forward to the feedback and for those who are already doing it* - yey for Heavy Sealing



I don't know if I can reply, because I didn't do it for a long time. 
but at least i'm gonna share  ! 
For june I had cornrows on my hair and I've kept this style for one month. every day, I mean I was very consistent, I moisturize and seal my hair every day before bed. with my homemade water based moisturizer, and seal with a grease. 
I haven't washed my hair during the whole month(never had time  ). when I took out my cornrows I was shocked to not have so much breakage, almost NO breakage. because usually I have breakage naturally, I even made my mind up to think that breakage is a nature part of my african hair so I have to stop crying about it LOL. but when I unravelled my hair, ends was very soft and didn't break off.

ETA : that also means i've retained all my growth of June 
I think it needs a big place in my regimen


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

Bnster said:


> @Bublin does it make hair stick up in the air (straight out) doing this method. Do you lose the flow?


 
@Bnster Well, i wear my hair braided or pulled back into a bun and I'm styling whilst damp. My hair doesn't have a flow unless it's straightened.

Oh, if you mean when i wear a braid out then no, my hair is soft and hangs down. It doesn't stick out at all.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 28, 2011)

winona said:


> I heavy seal the last 2inches of my hair with unpetroleum jelly (Beeswax,JBCO,fragrance) in the summer.  In the winter I do the whole strand lightly.



winona is this an homemade mix? or a commercial product ?


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> I don't know if I can reply, because I didn't do it for a long time.
> but at least i'm gonna share  !
> For june I had cornrows on my hair and I've kept this style for one month. every day, I mean I was very consistent, I moisturize and seal my hair every day before bed. with my homemade water based moisturizer, and seal with a grease.
> I haven't washed my hair during the whole month(never had time  ). when I took out my cornrows I was shocked to not have so much breakage, almost NO breakage. because usually I have breakage naturally, I even made my mind up to think that breakage is a nature part of my african hair so I have to stop crying about it LOL. but when I unravelled my hair, ends was very soft and didn't break off.
> ...


 
This is great feedback.  Thank you.  The reduction in breakage is instant isn't it.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 28, 2011)

grease can be great! There are times when oils alone just don't cut it, that's when I pullout the grease, I mix mine with hemp oil.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

Majestye said:


> OK so I'm having the fuzzy problem even when my hair is cornrowed the top is fuzzy, then by the end of the day, I have poofs where the braidout used to be. Ugh! question though: *isn't petroleum bad for your hair?*
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Xoom


 
It acts as a barrier and blocks out moisture from entering the hair shaft. It's also said to be bad for hair because it attracts dirt to the hair.

I am suggesting using it to lock in the moisture of wet/damp hair along with your leave-in products. The lock should last for a good fews days or at least longer than using oils.  It seals and smooths your ends better tha oil and gives great slip whilst you are styling your hair.

Since i wash my hair at least once a week i do not have dirty hair.

Natural butters do not work for me at all and leave my hair feeling very dry - i think petroleum works well for those with porous hair.


----------



## choconillaprincess (Jul 28, 2011)

Doesn't this method leave your hair greasy? I have always shied away from grease because every experience has left me with stiff greasy dirty looking hair, oily skin and hands, and breakouts... Maybe I misused it or chose one that was too heavy or what may have you... op and those who use this technique how do you combat the greasiness(word?) problem?


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

choconillaprincess said:


> Doesn't this method leave your hair greasy? I have always shied away from grease because every experience has left me with stiff greasy dirty looking hair, oily skin and hands, and breakouts... Maybe I misused it or chose one that was too heavy or what may have you... op and those who use this technique how do you combat the greasiness(word?) problem?


 
In a word yes, my hair is a little greasy but more importantly for me it is moisturised and smooth.  I'd rather that than have dry breaking off hair.

As i am really going hard with the protective styling having 'greasy' hair on my face or neck is not an issue or a problem. I do not have hard hair at all, its soft and bouncy since using this method.

What is your hair type?  Your hair looks like a 3b or c in your pic so i would imagine using a pomade would feel 'really' greasy.  There are so many pomade/greases to choose from so maybe try a different one or it may not be for you.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 28, 2011)

choconillaprincess said:


> Doesn't this method leave your hair greasy? I have always shied away from grease because every experience has left me with stiff greasy dirty looking hair, oily skin and hands, and breakouts... Maybe I misused it or chose one that was too heavy or what may have you... op and those who use this technique how do you combat the greasiness(word?) problem?



have you moisturized your hair first ?


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (Jul 28, 2011)

I just saw this thread but all this week I have been bunning just cause I've been so lazy with my hair and guess what I'm using?? GREASE!! It's and old jar I just happened to find when uncluttering my cabinets. It's so great!! If I was wearing my hair down I probably wouldnt use it cause just a tiny bit on my face breaks me out. But for my bun and sealing these ends up real good, I love it. I usually use castor oil but I wanted to use up the grease and plus the grease smells way better than castor oil.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 28, 2011)

*sigh* I think I'm gonna head out and get some grease. This had been on my mind for months now. Oil makes my hair crunchy & shea butter just sits on top of my hair making it hard. I was considering mixing some shea butter with grease to see how my hair likes it.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

AuNaturalMaMa - you and your gorgeous hair are a good advert for this.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2011)

For me, that greasy feeling is a bit misleading at times. It makes me think my hair is all nice and moisturized but in essence is just flat out greasy. Am I the only one that has felt that way? Since I don't use much oil these days, I'm able to tell the truth condition of my hair - moisturized vs. greasy - and not be mislead by the slick feeling of grease.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

BraunSugar said:


> *sigh* I think I'm gonna head out and get some grease. This had been on my mind for months now. Oil makes my hair crunchy & shea butter just sits on top of my hair making it hard. I was considering mixing some shea butter with grease to see how my hair likes it.


 
Go buy some!  It's very inexpensive so you have nothing but a few dollars to lose.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

divachyk said:


> For me, that greasy feeling is a bit misleading at times. It makes me think my hair is all nice and moisturized but in essence is just flat out greasy. Am I the only one that has felt that way? Since I don't use much oil these days, I'm able to tell the truth condition of my hair - moisturized vs. greasy - and not be mislead by the slick feeling of grease.


 
I know what you are saying but i can tell when my hair is moisturised and sealed from when it is just plain starting to feel greased up.
Just like any other product you put on your hair, when it's time to wash, it's time to wash.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 28, 2011)

How long does your hair stay moisturized?


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks @Bublin. I know when I was relaxed and I used grease improperly it did result in that greasy, weighed down feeling. My hair would just be stuck in one place. I would put loads on my scalp and it would run down and coat my already dry hari. This is different. This week I co-washed/applied leave in/then used a small amount on the length of my hair and la little more on my ends. If you look in my album that wash and go picture is from me using grease. I forgot to post after it dried, but thats what i used with that style, then once it dried I put it in a bun cause I'm scared of wash and goes and ssks!! Eeek

ETA: There are lots of threads about grease for ppl who are wondering, it can have it benefits when used properly, just like any other product.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

keyawarren

To be honest it depends on the style but waay longer than when i use oils because my hair is brittle by the end of day one after a wash and style.
I say it depends on the style because if i wear a wet bun i restyle it in the morning by spritzing and re-sealing with a little Dax or Castor Oil.  I can feel that the hair is still moisturised but i only style on damp hair so it gets another sealing anyway.

If my hair is in cornrows i can feel that my roots in places are starting to feel a tad dry but still feel silky at the end of day 3.  I guess that is because they are exposed to the air.  I will apply a little Jojoba Oil to my scalp at this point or if i have to re-do a cornrow because of frizzies i will undo, spritz with water, seal and re-braid.  But it's just the root that has the slight dryness, the rest of the hair is still perfectly moistirised.  I only re-apply leave-ins on wash day.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> Thanks @Bublin. I know when I was relaxed and I used grease improperly it did result in that greasy, weighed down feeling. My hair would just be stuck in one place. I would put loads on my scalp and it would run down and coat my already dry hari. This is different. This week I co-washed/applied leave in/then used a small amount on the length of my hair and la little more on my ends. If you look in my album that wash and go picture is from me using grease. I forgot to post after it dried, but thats what i used with that style, then once it dried I put it in a bun cause I'm scared of wash and goes and ssks!! Eeek
> 
> ETA: There are lots of threads about grease for ppl who are wondering, it can have it benefits when used properly, just like any other product.


 
I would love to see a pic of your wash and go.  i was thinking that using grease for a wash and go would be perfect - lot less frizz - as when i apply it to my wet hair it seems to seperate the curls nicely.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (Jul 28, 2011)

Bublin said:


> I would love to see a pic of your wash and go. i was thinking that using grease for a wash and go would be perfect - lot less frizz - as when i apply it to my wet hair it seems to seperate the curls nicely.


 
There is a pic in my lhcf album...its turned the wrong way cause I took it with my BB and attached from my phone so I have no idea how to flip it.... It was while it was still wet.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jul 28, 2011)

I never gave up my Blue Magic! Since I live with fans on me all summer, I find that Blue Magic keeps my hair feeling moisturized. I spritzed with distilled water, then Blue Magic on Monday. Today I only did the nape and edges. I'm relaxed but protective styling til Oct. so it works great!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 28, 2011)

great thread!  I am definitely going to start this for the winter months for me and my one year old.   I use butters mixed with a little bit of oil on my baby's hair now. I just bought some murray's beeswax (contains petroleum) today for her next braids to see if it can add hold and smooth it out.  The beeswax will mainly be for sealing our ends and we will clarify every other week and I doubt we'll have problems.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 28, 2011)

DayDreamist I am using the Dax on my 2 year old's hair and it's great - her is so shiney and moisturised.

tenderheaded - i've yet to try this Blue Magic.  I don't think they sell it in the UK but i have seen their leave in products here.


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 28, 2011)

I do that with dax & have the same good results.

I got the idea from Chicoro's Book


----------



## robot. (Jul 28, 2011)

Second castor oil.  I used to have dry hair, even with a steamer and new moisturizer. One thing I rarely did, especially when my hair was 1-2 inches, was seal. Now that I've started sealing, my dry, crackly crown is no more!  I've also started ACV rinses after steaming, so I'm sure that helps as well.

It can be hard to differentiate between greasy hair and moisturized hair, though so it's important to learn how moisturized hair looks and feels. My hair is a lot more pliable/stretchy when it's got good moisture. It also frizzes a lot less.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 28, 2011)

i like heavy sealing, that's why i like heavy, oil based creams.  i don't mind greasy, oily hair either since i wash it every 4-5 days.


----------



## winona (Jul 28, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> winona is this an homemade mix? or a commercial product ?



Krystle~Hime

This is homemade but you can buy unpetroleum from whole foods, trader joes, I think the grocery store has even started carrying it.  I got the idea first from Chicoro.

BTW it is crazy easy to make 1/2oz beeswax, 2oz oil mix until creamy


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jul 28, 2011)

robot. said:


> Second castor oil.  I used to have dry hair, even with a steamer and new moisturizer. One thing I rarely did, especially when my hair was 1-2 inches, was seal. Now that I've started sealing, my dry, crackly crown is no more!  I've also started ACV rinses after steaming, so I'm sure that helps as well.
> 
> *It can be hard to differentiate between greasy hair and moisturized hair*, though so it's important to learn how moisturized hair looks and feels. My hair is a lot more pliable/stretchy when it's got good moisture. It also frizzes a lot less.




I don't think it's hard at all. It's very easy to tell the difference between lubricated/slightly oily moisturised hair and greasy/oily dry hair.    Dry greasy/oily hair feels exactly like dry greasy/oily hair.  It's not pliable, it's not soft, it's usually stiff, dry, brittle and greasy.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 28, 2011)

You have frickin answered my prayers....for real


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2011)

winona said:


> @Krystle~Hime
> 
> 
> BTW it is crazy easy to make 1/2oz beeswax, 2oz oil mix until creamy


 
winona is this the recipe for unpetroleum jelly? I have some beeswax which I was afraid to use. Would love to use it up.


----------



## nisemac (Jul 29, 2011)

i once heard a stylist say this. she was lamenting about all the products a lot of 'natural heads' are spending money on--"all most of them really need is some water and grease" was her comment.

its funny how, after the long no-poo/petrolium/mineral oil/sulfate bans, we end up going back to things we know. i have found that, more recently, i have been revisiting products that i used to use when my hair was at its best.

i find i get the best sealin with virgin coconut oil or pure shea butter. while my hair is damp, i emulsify some Giovanni direct leave in then work it thru my hair and immediately apply coconut or shea.   

i'm glad you posted this.


----------



## LilMissRed (Jul 29, 2011)

Ive found that using vaseline on freshly washed/moisturized hair is GREAT! ! Its done wonders on my hair which can be so thirsty/frustrating  Great topic OP!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## winona (Jul 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> winona is this the recipe for unpetroleum jelly? I have some beeswax which I was afraid to use. Would love to use it up.



faithVA
Yes ma'am, I normally throw in 1 teaspoon (0.2oz) of fragrance oil just because I love smell goods


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 29, 2011)

I did a flat twist out today & it was feeling a little cripsy so I picked up a jar of Blue Magic today. I redid my twists and put some grease on them. I'll let you guys know how they turn out tomorrow!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 29, 2011)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I don't think it's hard at all. *It's very easy to tell the difference between lubricated/slightly oily moisturised hair and greasy/oily dry hair.*    Dry greasy/oily hair feels exactly like dry greasy/oily hair.  It's not pliable, it's not soft, it's usually stiff, dry, brittle and greasy.



I completely agree. If hair is dry and greasy then it almost feels like grease on broom straw or grease on steel wool.


----------



## Curlykale (Jul 29, 2011)

This was my secret for 10 years in my texturized days. I used to apply it on very wet hair drenched in leave in and I then used a diffuser every 4 days. Never needed to remoisturize. My hair was soft and touchable 100% of the time, and I wore my hair down everyday. It sort of worked as a styling agent as well, as I applied it on the whole length, and it was 0% greasy once dry.
I had bra strap texturized hair for 14 years. 

Hmmm may revisit soon. I did use sulphate shampoos at the time, though. This is what stops me but sometimes I wonder if I'm too paranoid or extreme


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 29, 2011)

Curlykale Your post is just the motivation I need to keep going with this method.  I use to do this years ago before wrapping your hair was popular.  I know it works for keeping my hair moist without making it look or feel flat.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 29, 2011)

I used to not seal and ever since I started sealing my hair has become a lot more manageable. I think your advice is great.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2011)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I don't think it's hard at all. It's very easy to tell the difference between lubricated/slightly oily moisturised hair and greasy/oily dry hair. Dry greasy/oily hair feels exactly like dry greasy/oily hair. It's not pliable, it's not soft, it's usually stiff, dry, brittle and greasy.


Perhaps I'm an anomaly because my hair has been greasy and pliable. Or could it be that it was moisturized but overly oily all the same time. Who knows; that was at the start of my HHJ. I don't struggle in this area any more because I know now how to apply the right amount of product, especially oil.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2011)

winona said:


> @faithVA
> Yes ma'am, I normally throw in 1 teaspoon (0.2oz) of fragrance oil just because I love smell goods


 
Thanks winona. I'm still a little nervous about the wax but I definitely want to give this a try. I probably used too much wax in the last thing I mixed up.


----------



## Ese88 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bublin said:


> DayDreamist I am using the Dax on my 2 year old's hair and it's great - her is so shiney and moisturised.
> 
> tenderheaded - i've yet to try this Blue Magic. * I don't think they sell it in the UK *but i have seen their leave in products here.



They do. I used to use it in secondary school more than 10 years ago


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jul 29, 2011)

I washed, dc with heat, sealed with castor oil and stretched my hair by banding it until it damp to dry, took it down, and did 12 braids for a braid out. 

I took my braids down and my hair is so moisturized. My hair curls are defined, moist, and hardly any frizz. 

Sealing with Castor oil is the bomb for my 4a/b natural hair.  

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 29, 2011)

So I took down my twists today. My hair was shiny, soft, and there was very little grease residue. I was pleasantly surprised! It looks like I may continue to do this!!! 

Quick question: Are you ladies shampooing with sulfate or sulfate free shampoo? Is sulfate free enough to remove petrolatum from the hair? TIA!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok, so I'm gonna pick up some blue magic tomorrow. My thing is I love braidouts and twistouts, BUT when I go outside it poofs into and afro. Will this help block out humidity? 
I'm a 4b.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jul 29, 2011)

Pookaloo, my hair sucks up grease! With humidity levels in the south at all time highs, I can't predict what will happen. But, Blue Magic is so cheap it's worth a try!!!


----------



## choconillaprincess (Jul 29, 2011)

Bublin said:


> In a word yes, my hair is a little greasy but more importantly for me it is moisturised and smooth.  I'd rather that than have dry breaking off hair.
> 
> *As i am really going hard with the protective styling having 'greasy' hair on my face or neck is not an issue or a problem. *I do not have hard hair at all, its soft and bouncy since using this method.
> 
> *What is your hair type?  Your hair looks like a 3b or c in your pic so i would imagine using a pomade would feel 'really' greasy.*  There are so many pomade/greases to choose from so maybe try a different one or it may not be for you.



i cannot wear protective styles... never worked out for me which super sucks... especially now that my hair is neck length because i did my 2nd bc... ugh i really want to find a good sealing method to help retain more length so i can be back at my pre-bc length!

my hair type is 3c so maybe regular grease is just to heavy... but oil seems to just evaporate into thin air... do you (or anyone else) no of any lightweight grease? i'd like to give this method a go


----------



## winona (Jul 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks winona. I'm still a little nervous about the wax but I definitely want to give this a try. I probably used too much wax in the last thing I mixed up.



faithVA yeah you dont need much wax.  This comes out very creamy in texture (got to keep stiring) as it cools I just stir so more  I will take a pic of what I have and post it later (I am under the steamer now)


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 29, 2011)

Good question, if you're doing it with castor oil or a butter I'd say sulfate free should be fine... Me personally when I use the Dax (petrolatum & mineral oil)... I'd either use a clarifying sulfate free poo or a gentle suflate poo. I don't think a gentle sulfate free would remove it, mainly because of the ingredients in the shampoo dax makes to remove the grease/pomade... If it didn't need something kinda tough to remove it they'd probably cash in and make a sulfate free shampoo too but I may be wrong. I don't remember the book saying which chicoro used but I'm going to test and use a gentle sulfate free shampoo next wash day and see. 



BraunSugar said:


> So I took down my twists today. My hair was shiny, soft, and there was very little grease residue. I was pleasantly surprised! It looks like I may continue to do this!!!
> *
> Quick question: Are you ladies shampooing with sulfate or sulfate free shampoo? Is sulfate free enough to remove petrolatum from the hair? *TIA!


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 29, 2011)

I think "maybe' oyin's burnt sugar pomade would do the trick. Some people don't like the sugary smell and I think I'm allergic to it BUT it's very light and not technically a grease but acts as one... Also if castor oil evaporates into thin air maybe mixing your oil with a butter would work... Like taking a little evoo and mixing it with shea butter? Idk but it may be worth a try.



choconillaprincess said:


> i cannot wear protective styles... never worked out for me which super sucks... especially now that my hair is neck length because i did my 2nd bc... ugh i really want to find a good sealing method to help retain more length so i can be back at my pre-bc length!
> 
> my hair type is 3c so maybe regular grease is just to heavy... but oil seems to just evaporate into thin air... *do you (or anyone else) no of any lightweight grease?* i'd like to give this method a go


----------



## AimWard (Jul 29, 2011)

Unrefined shea butter is my first love, but I can't front on that jar of cocoa butter Vaseline. Ingredients: Petroleum jelly, cocoa butter and fragrance.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great thread!!!!  I'm going to incorporate some of these suggestions.  I live in the desert and my hair is forever dry out here!  
Thanks ladies!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jul 30, 2011)

I tried using Dax and it worked so well. My hair is soft, moist, and shiny. It usually gets pooch really fast and soaks up moisture so fast , so this really helps!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 30, 2011)

I tried this when SF mentioned she sealed with grease when she did her braidouts. I tried it and my hair was like:

[URL=http://www.gifsoup.com/view/1965028/get-yo-hands-off-me.html][IMG]http://www.gifsoup.com/imager.php?id=1965028&t=o[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]

I really wanted to like it too but alas I had to move on


----------



## rririla (Jul 30, 2011)

[USER][/USER]





choconillaprincess said:


> i cannot wear protective styles... never worked out for me which super sucks... especially now that my hair is neck length because i did my 2nd bc... ugh i really want to find a good sealing method to help retain more length so i can be back at my pre-bc length!
> 
> my hair type is 3c so maybe regular grease is just to heavy... but oil seems to just evaporate into thin air... do you (or anyone else) no of any lightweight grease? i'd like to give this method a go




Try Tropic Isle Jamaican black Castor oil hair food....I think thats the name of it...my friend had some and I tried it out today!!!! LOVE IT.... and it has no petrolatum, I have 3b/c  hair as well, I believe it only has castor oil, plant wax(whatever that is, thought it was beeswax...lol) grapeseed oil, aloe vera, and maybe coconut oil....I read the back quickly, but I am going to purchase this first thing in the morning...she swears by it, and I have had it in my hair all day and its still soft and moisturized without feeling weighed down....hope this helps

Tropic Isle Living's Hair Food is formulated with Jamaican Black Castor  Oil and natural plant wax. It's fortified with cactus oil, shea butter,  grape seed, aloe vera and other natural hair friendly ingredients.  Jamaican Black Castor Oil Hair Food helps your hair grow thicker, longer  and fuller. It moisturizes, adds sheen and get rid of dry frizzy hair.  Use daily in your hair care regiment.      

^^^^^this is from Amazons website....


----------



## londontresses (Jul 30, 2011)

Yep sometimes you just have to do what works. I have about 15 different oil but since going natural nothing makes my natural shine like grease! I also use it on damp hair and wash my hair regularly so I'm very comfortable using it. Great thread.


----------



## An_gell (Jul 30, 2011)

Grease is a very good sealer, I have been using it for months to seal in moisture right after a cowash.  It helps me with the frizzies and my hair looks so smoothe and shiny the next day.  I have been going back and forth with nature's Blessing and blue magic coconut grease. I don't really apply to every little section of my hair I just apply it to my ends and I also divide my hair into 4 ponytails when washing and just apply it those sections to seal in moisture.  It works best for me in this way, and if you do try it I highly recommend using shampoo more, because I do get build up from the BM and I think the petroleum did effect my hair over time.  I think in the future I may go back to my unpetroleum jelly which is a very good alternate and is heavy like grease, but doesn't contain petroleum.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 30, 2011)

An_gell said:


> Grease is a very good sealer, I have been using it for months to seal in moisture right after a cowash.  It helps me with the frizzies and my hair looks so smoothe and shiny the next day.  I have been going back and forth with nature's Blessing and blue magic coconut grease. I don't really apply to every little section of my hair I just apply it to my ends and I also divide my hair into 4 ponytails when washing and just apply it those sections to seal in moisture.  It works best for me in this way, and if you do try it I highly recommend using shampoo more, because I do get build up from the BM and I think the petroleum did effect my hair over time.  I think in the future I may *go back to my unpetroleum jelly* which is a very good alternate and is heavy like grease, but doesn't contain petroleum.



An_gell
what's your's ???


----------



## An_gell (Jul 30, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> @An_gell
> what's your's ???



Krystle~Hime, its called Alba un-petroleum jelly. The ingredients are castor seed oil, coconut oil, beeswax, hydrogenated castor oil, tocopheryl acetate and vitamin E.  It's really cheap you pay more for shipping than the product and I usually get if off Amazon, but I think Vitacost sells it too.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jul 30, 2011)

winonaand you An_gell makes me want to my own. 
i've bought castor oil and  natural wax i'm gonna do a 70:30 ratio. and use it for all august ^^ and i'm sure it will last me for more than a month !


----------



## winona (Jul 30, 2011)

bumping to find easier


----------



## winona (Jul 30, 2011)

unjelly with jbco and beeswax


----------



## Curlykale (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't understand why, but beeswax in products encourages my hair to dread close to the scalp (not immediately but on the third day...nothing scary, it just makes my detangling session long, which is something that never happens otherwise). I tried many times. I SO wished it worked, because it was so good for flyaways. sigh.

by the way, I had a look at the grease I used for 10 years, wondering why it worked in humidity, and it had dimethicone (maybe it was a factor?). I had a look at a website with popular greases and some have silicones, some don't.


----------



## winona (Jul 30, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> I don't understand why, but beeswax in products encourages my hair to dread close to the scalp (not immediately but on the third day...nothing scary, it just makes my detangling session long, which is something that never happens otherwise). I tried many times. I SO wished it worked, because it was so good for flyaways. sigh.
> 
> by the way, I had a look at the grease I used for 10 years, wondering why it worked in humidity, and it had dimethicone (maybe it was a factor?). I had a look at a website with popular greases and some have silicones, some don't.



Do u get the same results(dreading) with jojoba esters?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 30, 2011)

Good lawd, ya'll got me out here buyin' Blue Magic Castor Oil Pomade....smells nice though...


----------



## Curlykale (Jul 30, 2011)

winona said:


> Do u get the same results(dreading) with jojoba esters?



jojoba esters?  
I just googled them: sounds really good to me  , my hair likes hydrogenated stuff... I need to try them! thank you!

(Winona I'm going to buy ALL your past, present and future concoctions )


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 30, 2011)

Any daily cowashers doing this? I would like a heavy sealant to also work as a styler, and  I am all for using some vaseline or something of that sort.
If no one else has done this, I'll be guinea pig for the next couple of weeks. I cowash daily and shampoo once a month.

I am going to use the Cocoa Butter-scented vaseline I got from the dollar store (doesn't have any actual cocoa butter in it... )


----------



## Jewell (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been using Castor Oil grease (Black Thang Shea Butter and Castor Oil pomade), and various other greases like Blue Magic (original blue formula), Allways Super Lite Indian Hemp, etc...and it does work very well for keeping the moisture in my hair, esp. on the ends!  Works wonders on DD's tightly coiled and dry 4a/b hair.

Grease does give a great shine, and I haven't seen such shine unless using serums or coconut oil. My hair definitely sucks up the lighter oils, but not the grease! I used to use Royal Crown (green and red tin), and Dax. I didn't realize Dax had such good ingredients behind the petroleum! Will be getting a jar next week!  Thanks Bublin for the great thread!

Sometimes I notice coconut oil makes my hair feel hard and dry if I apply it to damp hair and let it airdry. I've used other oils like avocado, grapeseed, and sesame instead, and they seem to do well. Or, I'll use those oils OVER the coconut oil to combat that hard feeling. I've used grease for many, many years and it has never failed me or had an adverse effect on my hair or scalp. No issues with slow growth due to this "clogging of the pores" people associate with grease. Not a problem here!

I find sealing my ends with grease after a wash keeps my ends and hair moisturized ALL WEEK without adding additional product. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!!!!! Do you know how much money I WASTED these past 18 months being a new natural with trying find products that give my coarse thick 4A/4B hair  shine, softness and moisture. Last night I deep conditioned with ORS pack and mixed some Aphogee 2 min reconstructor left it on my hair for an hour and rinsed it out and cowashed with Aussie moist. Mind you I cowash every other day and my hair has moisture but it doesn't stay locked in it always looks dull and its super coarse. Anyway after I cowashed last night I applied shea moisture's curl milk and sealed with vaseline and braided my hair and went to bed. This morning I woke up to the MOST MOISTURIZED and SHINY hair. I LOVE HEAVY SEALING!!!!!! I AM NOT SPENDING NO MORE MONEY ON PRODUCTS ! MY REGGIE IS COMPLETE!!! THANKS OP!


----------



## winona (Jul 30, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> jojoba esters?
> I just googled them: sounds really good to me  , my hair likes hydrogenated stuff... I need to try them! thank you!
> 
> (Winona I'm going to buy ALL your past, present and future concoctions )



Girl you are silly  Yeah I noticed with my momma that her hair doesnt really like waxes but the jojoba ester(i think 70 but I dont have the formula up here; the hardest one) acted very similar to beeswax as far a sealing.  Her hair was very soft and moisturized for days.  Get a very small amount to try because you dont need much (1/2oz is only a tablespoon).  I think you would like it


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2011)

I found an unused jar of Africa's Best Super Gro under my moms sink. I shampooed, conditioned, applied a leave-in and put the Africa's Best on my ends. Haven't done this before so hoping to see good results. 

It will be good to see the difference between the hair with just leave-in and the ends with the grease.

When you guys seal, are you sealing the entire strand or just the last 2"?

Thanks


----------



## An_gell (Jul 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I found an unused jar of Africa's Best Super Gro under my moms sink. I shampooed, conditioned, applied a leave-in and put the Africa's Best on my ends. Haven't done this before so hoping to see good results.
> 
> It will be good to see the difference between the hair with just leave-in and the ends with the grease.
> 
> ...



I usually seal all 4 sections of my hair right after a wash, but throughout the week I re-wet and reseal the last 2" of my hair with grease.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2011)

An_gell said:


> I usually seal all 4 sections of my hair right after a wash, but throughout the week I re-wet and reseal the last 2" of my hair with grease.


 
Thanks An_gell, I will try this next time. 

I have a feeling grease is the reason I didn' have SSKs when I was a kid.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 30, 2011)

I cowashed and sealed with the cocoa butter vaseline.
I decided to put my hair in twists so I will see how the twist-out looks.
Tomorrow I will cowash again and attempt a jumbo coil-out.
I have to admit that I don't really have high hopes that the vaseline will be completely washed out with conditioner, but I'll try and report back!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I found an unused jar of Africa's Best Super Gro under my moms sink. I shampooed, conditioned, applied a leave-in and put the Africa's Best on my ends. Haven't done this before so hoping to see good results.
> 
> It will be good to see the difference between the hair with just leave-in and the ends with the grease.
> 
> ...



I did the entire length of my hair. I'm color-treated so I want to make sure I'm sealing my entire strand to avoid breakage.

Is Africa's Best Super Gro the grease with the "herbs" in it? I remember one of those greases had that and it smelled so good!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2011)

BraunSugar said:


> I did the entire length of my hair. I'm color-treated so I want to make sure I'm sealing my entire strand to avoid breakage.
> 
> Is Africa's Best Super Gro the grease with the "herbs" in it? I remember one of those greases had that and it smelled so good!


 
BraunSugar, This one doesn't have herbs in it. The scent is nice but subtle. It does have a lot of nice oils in it (coconut, almond, sesame seed, olive, casor, safflower, wheat germ). And i has cayenenne pepper, ginseng, black pepper and rosemary. --- wow -- nice.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 31, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I cowashed and sealed with the cocoa butter vaseline.
> I decided to put my hair in twists so I will see how the twist-out looks.
> Tomorrow I will cowash again and attempt a jumbo coil-out.
> I have to admit that I don't really have high hopes that the vaseline will be completely washed out with conditioner, but I'll try and report back!


 

davisbr88 how did the twistout come out?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 31, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> davisbr88 how did the twistout come out?



Twist-out came out nicely:

















It is very nicely defined and has a good amount of weight to it, but I'm not sure how I feel about it. I don't particularly like the coated feeling the vaseline gave my hair.

ETA: Better pics are here: http://oneand20.blogspot.com/2011/07/hotd-twist-out.html


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought the Blue Magic coconut oil one. My hair feels really soft. I used to use it as a kid. I guess it can't hurt now.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know why the pics are so small but I don't know how to resize them :-/


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 31, 2011)

*sigh* davisbr88 your [email protected] I'm so jelly!

Twistout looks great!


----------



## Barbara (Jul 31, 2011)

I have lots of cocoa butter, shea butter, serum, oils, pomades, hair lotions, conditioners, glycerin, aloe vera gel, etc., you name it.  In fact, I have some of the products mentioned in this thread--so I don't need to buy anything for heavy sealing. 

I was at the beauty supply store a few hours ago, and I saw Dax.  What a coincidence!  I'll put that on my future hair products list as well as the Tropical Island products; but right now, I have to use what I have before my current products go bad.  They've been sitting long enough.

Plus, this economy is really making me think twice about spending money on nonessentials.  Now I'm just buying to replace, and that's it.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2011)

I applied the grease to my ends last night. I probably applied to much because my ends just felt greasy. I think I will try this again when I do my 2 strand flat twists. I think it will help keep them looking nice.

Tonight I put in mini 2 strand twists. I applied Jane Carter condition and sculpt to my ends and then applied the grease to the ends. I think it will work perfectly for this. and I will check my ends mid-week and apply again if needed. I may not be able to use grease in all situations but I think this will be a good fit.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 1, 2011)

Update:
So the vaseline definitely did NOT rinse away completely with my cowash.
However, my hair did get soaked in the shower so maybe it doesn't completely block out moisture? I'm not sure, but if moisture can still get in while still keeping my hair sealed (have NO idea how that's possible), I guess it's not so bad. 
?
I don't like the coated feeling, but if it keeps my ends lubed enough not to knot, I may have to make the sacrifice because these SSKs in my head are determined to be the death of me! I won't seal again until probably next week. I don't think it will be necessary for a long time.
Anyway, I'll keep updating for those ladies who cowash daily.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Aug 1, 2011)

This totally works on my daughter so I'm sure it will work on adults. I use Talliah Wajid's hair grease to seal in SCurl. Works beautifully on all styles.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 1, 2011)

I wonder if scalp base creme for relaxers would work. You can get like 4 pounds for $15. Isn't it petroleum-based? I feel like I would prefer the light feeling of that creme over actual vaseline.
Guess I'll be hitting up Sally tomorrow


----------



## TheGlamorousLife (Aug 1, 2011)

i'm going to give this a try.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 1, 2011)

My hair loves castor oil though I've never seen the brand you have in the photo before.  It doesn't break me out like classic "grease" does I wear my hair out draping over my face.  Plus it soaks in my hair and doesn't keep moisture out like petro products does.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 1, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> *sigh* davisbr88 your [email protected] I'm so jelly!
> 
> Twistout looks great!



Thank you!!!!
I wish I could share!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok so I wore a twistout today after putting the blue magic in my hair last night. It feels like butter. When I untangled the twists it unraveled very easily, instead of getting a little knotted when I pull them apart. It kinda seemed to melt the tangles away.

Unfortunately I have the itchies because it's that time to wash again. Hopefully I can get it to feeling the same way again.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2011)

I applied the grease to the ends of my micro twists. They feel a little greasy but I'm ok with that. Without it I would be concerned that my ends were drying out. And I think with the grease, my ends will be ok while wearing this style. Will monitor my ends every day to see how often I need to reseal.


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Aug 2, 2011)

When I was completely natural I used to mix blue soft sheen grease, Vaseline (blue top) & glycerine together (a recipe from an older cousin with long healthy hair) & my hair was always soft & had a really nice sheen. She said it made her hair grow, I never really straightened my hair then to check growth. I did work really well for my daughter's hair, she has a really dry scalp. I also gave some to a co-worker for her grand daughter & she said it helped her baby's hair grow; she still calls periodically asking for more.


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## choconillaprincess (Aug 3, 2011)

I got some blue moon coconut oil grease ... Moisturized with my suave humectant and sealed with the grease... my hair was moisturized for days! But I did have some greasiness issues... SO didn't like :/


----------



## BraunSugar (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, so I've had some time to do some experimenting since my last post. The first time I shampooed my hair after my twist out, I used a sulfate free shampoo (Elasta QP creme conditioning shampoo. The old formula). My hair did not feel very clean. It didn't feel greasy but there was definitely a slight coating on my hair. It almost felt plasticky.

I whipped some shea butter and blue magic together and put it on my hair. It was too heavy and the shea butter made the blue magic less pliable. I wasn't pleased with it. I even added more blue magic but it didn't help.

I washed my hair again w/a sulfate shampoo and it felt clean like all the product was off my hair. I DC'd and applied just the blue magic to my hair. Definitely a lot lighter and worked like a charm. The blue magic even gave some definition to my hair. I still applied a little gel over it because I like for my hair to last a few days. All & all it worked out well.


----------



## Roux (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been using Crisco. My SO looks at me and shakes his head every single time but it works well!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I'm addicted.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2011)

Majestye said:


> OK so I'm having the fuzzy problem even when my hair is cornrowed the top is fuzzy, then by the end of the day, I have poofs where the braidout used to be. *Ugh! question though: isn't petroleum bad for your hair?*
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Xoom


 
I was thinking this bc of being on the board they say its a NO NO. When I was a little girl I remember momma did my hair with water and grease and I know that it had to be Petroleum LOL...it was something in a red and blue container not plastic and it had a silver top like tin can. But my hair was the best back then LOL....So IDK, this may really work!


----------



## classoohfive (Aug 4, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I was thinking this bc of being on the board they say its a NO NO. When I was a little girl I remember momma did my hair with water and grease and I know that it had to be Petroleum LOL...it was something in a red and blue container not plastic and it had a silver top like tin can. But my hair was the best back then LOL....So IDK, this may really work!



I used to moisturize my hair and then follow it up with Pink Lotion and my hair was the best back then. Greasy because I was heavy-handed, but for someone that didn't know a thing about deep conditioning it did stay well moisturized and while my ends were bad from NEVER trimming they were still pretty good for what they were. 

When I started my HHJ I picked up the Blue Magic Coconut Oil because it was the only "coconut oil" on the shelf and I had decent results. Sealing with oils was working for a while but I noticed the last few months it just hasn't been working well enough (and I've tried all of my tricks to get my hair to behave). I might pick up some Blue Magic.  I don't have time to DC as much as I used to so maybe I can stretch my time if I don't get too greasy.


----------



## choconillaprincess (Aug 4, 2011)

note: i've found that applying the grease to my damp hair prevents the greasiness factor


----------



## Bublin (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm so glad the 'Heavy Sealing' is working for you all.

@faithVA - yes it's addictive isn't it. The one time i didn't use my Dax on wash day, my hair was back to feeling like straw and frizzy half way through the day. I also had lots of tangles.

@choconillaprincess - glad you found what works for you. That's how i apply it too, to damp hair. In fact i realised i was a bit too heavy handed and now use a little less and i now have less greasiness but the same results.

@BraunSugar - thanks for the update.

I wore my hair in a wash and go for the first time in a loooong time using this method. Usually my hair is very hard at the end of a day and very shrunken. This time my hair was alot softer, more defined and completely, dry i had a less shrinkage. I never use gel. Next time i do it, i'll take a pick.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Aug 6, 2011)

I apply a small amount of grease to the entire length of each section that I'm twisting - usually soaking wet hair. Once dry my hair is silky and shiny and not greasy at all. 

My only issue is that it only lasts days, so I would like to extend the effects to last a week.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Aug 6, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Any daily cowashers doing this? I would like a heavy sealant to also work as a styler, and  I am all for using some vaseline or something of that sort.
> If no one else has done this, I'll be guinea pig for the next couple of weeks. I cowash daily and shampoo once a month.
> 
> I am going to use the Cocoa Butter-scented vaseline I got from the dollar store (doesn't have any actual cocoa butter in it... )



I am a daily cowasher and I was doing this before the op started this topic. For the day time, when I am doing a wash n' go, I seal with something lighter  and natural like Hairveda's Almond Glaze. Then at night I re-wet my hair, apply my unrefined Shea Butter, and  then seal with grease. So far my hair likes it. SSks have greatly decreased and hair is so much more moisturized period.  

Oh by the way since  my hair is on the fine side texture wise, I wash twice a week.


----------



## SLOGRO (Aug 6, 2011)

I've only tried this a few times but so far so good my hair is tons more manageable than usually and i'm texlaxed with 4g hair 91/2 weeks post. Usually my hair would be super dried after a few days, now it not as dry after DC day, all i'm doing is rewetting hair every couple days and applying leave-in and grease


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 6, 2011)

im natural 4b. ive been avoiding products with petrolonium and all but seems like it works wonders.

You may try : a mixture of shea butter with oil (i use sweet almond) and after shampoo,condit,etc...i seal with my mixture and its so soft then. i better order some more shea butter.


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 6, 2011)

Just updating to the question if a sulfate free shampoo would work to get the grease out... I used hawaiian silky 14in1, evoo, Dax. 
I said I'd test so I used everyday shea shampoo 2x and it felt as if the grease was gone and hair was clean so I believe a gentle sulfate free poo would work


----------



## Bublin (Aug 6, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> Just updating to the question if a sulfate free shampoo would work to get the grease out... I used hawaiian silky 14in1, evoo, Dax.
> I said I'd test so I used everyday shea shampoo 2x and it felt as if the grease was gone and hair was clean so I believe a gentle sulfate free poo would work



Yes i agree.  I believe i stated in my first post that i use a sulphate free poo and my hair feels clean afterwards.


----------



## havilland (Aug 6, 2011)

I do this (I only seal my ends not the entire strand) with Alba Unpetroleum Jelly. It is natural "grease". Castor oil based. And I can testify that it works. My ends are fragile.  I use this to protect them. 


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sealed again with grease last night. Hair was feeling a lil dry, so I spritz hair with water and sealed with blue magic coconut grease. The definition on my twist out is outta this world. I'm at work right now  and my manager said what did you do different to your hair! It looks so nice! It's also really shiny and soft! I usually would get the itchies by now, but my hair is still going strong. doesn't feel dirty or greasy.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Aug 7, 2011)

This is great! But my hair is so dense I have to use a heavy beeswax mix on my ends. It killed the frizziness too. I used Africa's Best Maximum Super Gro lightly on my strands. Two days later I co-wash and moisture gets in and makes it much softer 

This thread got me thinking though that I would like to make my own pomade. Right now Im thinking avocado butter, organic beeswax, castor oil, olive oil, brahmi-amla oil.......I really want to use the ingredients in the australian scent hot hair pomade. I would get it but its so expensive and its because they use the silver hydrosol and Im not sure about that stuff! Im open to suggestions.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 7, 2011)

JayAnn0513 said:


> This totally works on my daughter so I'm sure it will work on adults. I use Talliah Wajid's hair grease to seal in SCurl. Works beautifully on all styles.


 

Can this be used on pressed hair?  It sounds good, but I'm wondering if press hair will revert, or should it be used before pressing?


----------



## Barbara (Aug 7, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> Just updating to the question if a sulfate free shampoo would work to get the grease out... *I used hawaiian silky 14in1, evoo, Dax. *
> I said I'd test so I used everyday shea shampoo 2x and it felt as if the grease was gone and hair was clean so I believe a gentle sulfate free poo would work


 

How and when do you use this?


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 7, 2011)

So far most months of the year (I'm in tx so it's usually feeling like summer) In winter Nov-Jan I switch to something like whipped shea butter instead of evoo and a grease called pure sulfur instead of dax.
After I do my finger detangling, shampoo, and condition my hair is clamped in four sections if my hair is dripping wet I gently squeeze with a t shirt before clamping but leave some water for extra moisture. I take 1-2 pumps of HS14in1 for each section rub it in my hands and slide down not through but down the length keeping all products away from scalp. After its on each section and seems good I put a little evoo on my fingers not hands and slide down the length of each section again or just blot it on the sections by caresssing the section. After evoo is on the ends/length (I make probably 4 sections out of each section so I end up with 16 sections or way less if I just don't feel like it) Then I start at the 1st section and pat my hands dry.  I dip my finger in the dax (which since back in my day was so yucky and thick now its very light like lotiony almost but I keep it in a warm room so that may be why its thinner) So I rub the small amount on my fingers only and slide them down the ends. I comb through with a seamless or wide tooth comb starting at the ends and make sure I don't see or feel any ssks or strands left unprotected (with the products). Usually at that point it's well moisturized, soft, not really greasy at all. At this point you can style. I usually braid the sections and cover with my durag or satin scarf for bed.
Oddly when I do this I don't have to do it again until next wash and its odd because my hair can be very dry and can break easily but sometimes I'll spray with water 3 days later to reactivate. Hope this made sense
By the way for a while I was scared of using HS14in1 and Dax because they weren't natural but when my money was funny I tried HS & it worked. I also asked my mom what made my hair so long as a kid she said putting dax on your ends after I'd wash it. So I went with it. Can't see myself doing anything else even if I hit the lotto this is what I love and doesn't make my hair weighted down. No frizz, rarely any knots, and no dryness




Barbara said:


> How and when do you use this?


----------



## KnottyGurl (Aug 12, 2011)

So far so good. My hair stays soft and shiny and not noticing any ssk. Just started back detangling with my fingers too. These two methods combined, my hair is looking and feeling better than it ever did since the bc. Grease will remain part of my staple. Thanks again Bublin for the thread. 

BTW, I read somewhere in a thread about someone applying a warm cloth after the grease. I pour very warm/hot water over my hair after adding grease to wet hair and it dries much softer than just adding grease. Helps me, may help someone else.


----------



## freecurl (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, only on LHCF do I learn about great hair techniques. I have used petrolatum on my hair the last 2 times (along with oil rinses) and my ends are so much better. I also loved sealing with castor oil, but I would still have SSKs. Whoever mentioned that more porous hair may benefit from this method has a good point. I'm hoping I'm on my way of finding my perfect regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2011)

I am in the midst of a hair detox so have laid off the petroleum products. But I made some unpetroleum jelly and I want to see if it works as well. I'm going to try it for a week and let you know. The grease worked well but I will see if there is any comparison.


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it should work I hope it does.
In chicoro's book she said it worked for her as well as petroleum jelly



faithVA said:


> I am in the midst of a hair detox so have laid off the petroleum products. But I made some unpetroleum jelly and I want to see if it works as well. I'm going to try it for a week and let you know. The grease worked well but I will see if there is any comparison.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2011)

[USER=131943 said:
			
		

> silenttullip[/USER];14015655]I think it should work I hope it does.
> In chicoro's book she said it worked for her as well as petroleum jelly


 
Thanks, that's good to know. Is that in her new book or her old book?


----------



## belldandy (Aug 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I am in the midst of a hair detox so have laid off the petroleum products. But I made some unpetroleum jelly and I want to see if it works as well. I'm going to try it for a week and let you know. The grease worked well but I will see if there is any comparison.



how do you make it??


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2011)

winona said:


> I heavy seal the last 2inches of my hair with unpetroleum jelly (Beeswax,JBCO,fragrance) in the summer. In the winter I do the whole strand lightly.


 


			
				[USER=189174 said:
			
		

> belldandy[/USER];14015793]how do you make it??


 
I got the recipe from winona. I used 1/3 cup honey wax and 1 cup of oil (almond oil, olive oil, coconut oil, sunflower oil) because that's all I had. It seems to work fine so far.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 14, 2011)

Going to be buying hemp oil, so I'll be taking a break from the grease soon. I just put a lil in my hair and twisted up for the night.


----------



## bb09 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bublin -I was actually gonna log on to tell you that I Love you after I read that sealing post in another thread (day before you made this thread). I don't think I've ever spoken to you b4 here though, so I didn't know how you'd receive that . It's just such a good feeling to find something that works after about a year of being on this forum, and a good 3 1/2+ years of trial and error.



Miss*Tress said:


> I apply a small amount of grease to the entire length of each section that I'm twisting - usually soaking wet hair. Once dry my hair is silky and shiny and not greasy at all.
> 
> *My only issue is that it only lasts days, so I would like to extend the effects to last a week*.


Same. Heavy sealing has been fantastic on my soaking wet hair.

On damp hair, not so much.
I usually use diluted condish -1 or 2 sprays for each section (I do like 16 sections in total, as if I was applying a relaxer). When I seal That though, my hair just ends up greasy -not silky or moisturised.

So is everyone getting their hair soaking _wet_ mid-week b4 resealing with grease? Or using straight water instead of diluted condish?


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Aug 22, 2011)

belldandy said:


> how do you make it??



belldandy

If you don't want to make your own Unpetroleum jelly or can't make your own, you can find it here for cheap   ..... HTH


----------



## kandiekj100 (Aug 22, 2011)

bb09 said:


> So is everyone getting their hair soaking _wet_ mid-week b4 resealing with grease? Or using straight water instead of diluted condish?


 
I always reseal on soaking wet hair. I have not tried it on damp hair, so I'm not sure if it would decent results or not.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2011)

bb09 said:


> So is everyone getting their hair soaking _wet_ mid-week b4 resealing with grease? Or using straight water instead of diluted condish?


 
I don't seal my hair soaking wet. If my hair was soaking wet I would probably do an oil rinse vs the heavy sealing. It's just easier and faster for me that way.

When I seal, I am sealing on damp hair or hair that I have moistened with either diluted conditioner, AVG & oil, or something else thats more on the watery side and then I seal it. 

But certain products work better in certain conditions. Your hair may be able to soak up certain products on wet hair vs what it can do on damp hair. Castor oil works for me on soaking wet hair but not so much on damp hair.

I have been using the unpetroleum jelly which I made with the oils my hair likes best and it is working fine on my damp hair. It works as well as the grease for me. I sealed last Tuesday and then again on Saturday and am happy with the results.  

I definitely feel like I am saving my ends. They don't feel all crispy and hard even after several days of no moisture or sealing.


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 22, 2011)

YESSSS @ the bolded.  I even have , wait for it, wait for it, A GOLD PLATED CURLING IRON *gasp*  

I LOVE Softee Coconut …
LUV it! I had stopped using Grease for a while, and just started going back sporadically  in the past few weeks, due to my hair just being so dry looking.
And I am STILL recovering from Post Partum Shedding 2 years after having my son, I especially love it on my ends.

I will try your method Bublin



nisemac said:


> i once heard a stylist say this. she was lamenting about all the products a lot of 'natural heads' are spending money on--"all most of them really need is some water and grease" was her comment.
> 
> *its funny how, after the long no-poo/petrolium/mineral oil/sulfate bans, we end up going back to things we know. i have found that, more recently, i have been revisiting products that i used to use when my hair was at its best.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bublin (Aug 22, 2011)

bb09 said:


> @Bublin -I was actually gonna log on to tell you that I Love you after I read that sealing post in another thread (day before you made this thread). I don't think I've ever spoken to you b4 here though, so I didn't know how you'd receive that . It's just such a good feeling to find something that works after about a year of being on this forum, and a good 3 1/2+ years of trial and error.
> 
> Heavy sealing has been fantastic on my soaking wet hair.
> 
> ...


 
bb09 Awww - I luv ya too hun.  I'm glad it.s working for you.

Just to add, i agree the heavy sealing works great on wet hair but not so much on damp hair.  Inbetween wash days i will use either a water based moisturiser or spray my hair with my spritz and seal with Castor Oil.  On wash days i use the Dax.  I made this change recently and have noticed it to be more effective.


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 22, 2011)

I cosign this post except I am on day 2 of using Vaseline. It's working wonders! For the first time in 4 months my hair is very soft. a little "greasy" but I think Im using too much. I don't care, it soft!!! lol


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 22, 2011)

I love grease


----------



## Barbara (Aug 23, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> So far most months of the year (I'm in tx so it's usually feeling like summer) In winter Nov-Jan I switch to something like whipped shea butter instead of evoo and a grease called pure sulfur instead of dax.
> After I do my finger detangling, shampoo, and condition my hair is clamped in four sections if my hair is dripping wet I gently squeeze with a t shirt before clamping but leave some water for extra moisture. I take 1-2 pumps of HS14in1 for each section rub it in my hands and slide down not through but down the length keeping all products away from scalp. After its on each section and seems good I put a little evoo on my fingers not hands and slide down the length of each section again or just blot it on the sections by caresssing the section. After evoo is on the ends/length (I make probably 4 sections out of each section so I end up with 16 sections or way less if I just don't feel like it) Then I start at the 1st section and pat my hands dry. I dip my finger in the dax (which since back in my day was so yucky and thick now its very light like lotiony almost but I keep it in a warm room so that may be why its thinner) So I rub the small amount on my fingers only and slide them down the ends. I comb through with a seamless or wide tooth comb starting at the ends and make sure I don't see or feel any ssks or strands left unprotected (with the products). Usually at that point it's well moisturized, soft, not really greasy at all. At this point you can style. I usually braid the sections and cover with my durag or satin scarf for bed.
> Oddly when I do this I don't have to do it again until next wash and its odd because my hair can be very dry and can break easily but sometimes I'll spray with water 3 days later to reactivate. Hope this made sense
> By the way for a while I was scared of using HS14in1 and Dax because they weren't natural but when my money was funny I tried HS & it worked. I also asked my mom what made my hair so long as a kid she said putting dax on your ends after I'd wash it. So I went with it. Can't see myself doing anything else even if I hit the lotto this is what I love and doesn't make my hair weighted down. No frizz, rarely any knots, and no dryness


 

Your technique seems to work very well.  I'll give it a try.  Thanks for responding.


----------



## belldandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Kachi said:


> @belldandy
> 
> If you don't want to make your own Unpetroleum jelly or can't make your own, you can find it here for cheap   ..... HTH




aww thanks i might look into that


----------



## Curlykale (Aug 25, 2011)

you guys are tempting me and I may be back to the old days soon, especially in winter (it used to work wonders for humidity) and especially since I wear braidouts all the time...


----------



## Bublin (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey ladies.
This heavy sealing really is like a miracle for me.  My hair is so different.  My ends are soo moisturised and sealed that the ends of my braids feel almost plasticy and smooth.

Last night i washed and rebraided and loaded my wet hair with castor oil and then tied it down.  Admittedly my hair was very very greasy feeling but this morning there is no greasy residue but super shiney, soft, supple individual braids.


----------



## Curlykale (Aug 25, 2011)

Bublin what shampoo do you use? Ok did you say the magic word ("_smooth_"), I'm off to buy some grease today. LOL


----------



## likeacharm (Aug 25, 2011)

I've started using blue magic coconut oil hair conditioner on my ends, and so far my hair loves it. I air dry, and lately the texture of my ends has been rough and they snag together. The blue magic help my ends stay smooth and supple. My hair has been able to handle me using the grease every other day without getting weighted down, even though I wash 1x a week. I haven't had a problem with build up despite the fact that I use a sulfate free shampoo.


----------



## Solitude (Aug 25, 2011)

Great thread. I started one on Dax like 2 years ago and it got no love!


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Bublin (Aug 25, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> Bublin what shampoo do you use? Ok did you say the magic word ("_smooth_"), I'm off to buy some grease today. LOL



Yes girl, i said smoooth!
Please note that last night i smothered my hair in Castor Oil instead of grease.  I'm running my hands over my airdried braids right now and i don't recognise my own hair.  My braids swing when i walk


----------



## Bublin (Aug 25, 2011)

Curlykale - i forgot to add that i use a brand called Naked.  I don't know if you have it in the US but it's a haircare line of inexpensive chemical free products.  I use their moisturising poo but it's a clear gel like texture, not creamy and to me it feels like it clarifies my hair without strippping it.


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Aug 25, 2011)

I do a version of this.  I wash, let air dry a little, spray in my leave in mix (aloe vera juice, vegetable glycerine, castor oil), then seal with a mineral oil based pommade (specifically mineral oil, lanolin, coacoa butter).  It's amazing!

The reason mineral oil and vaseline got a bad rap is because it locks moisture out, however it also locks moisture in.  the key is you can't use it as a moisturizer by itself.  A lot of people thought they were moisturizing their hair with grease, and weren't.  In OP's case and mine, the heavy oil is a seal not a moisturizer.


----------



## TaraDyan (Aug 25, 2011)

I  heavy sealing with grease.   I slather the majority of my hair with grease while it's soaking wet.  It may feel greasy going on, but by the time it dries, you can't even tell it's in my hair.  It makes my air-dried hair feel soft and smooth and keeps the single strand knots at bay.  I've never been able to get any other product to banish the dreaded SSKs like using grease has (at least it does for my hair)!!  I just make sure my ends are soaking wet before I seal them with the grease, and I'm good to go.

I can't remember the name of the grease I use though.  It's yellow in color and has a bunch of natural oils and herbs added to it.  I'll have to look up the name when I get home.


----------



## Bublin (Aug 25, 2011)

TaraDyan please remember to tell us what grease you are using!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Aug 25, 2011)

I have got to try this unpetroleum jelly


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 25, 2011)

Kachi said:


> belldandy
> 
> If you don't want to make your own Unpetroleum jelly or can't make your own, you can find it here for cheap   ..... HTH



But how do you make it?  I'm curious.


----------



## texasqt (Aug 25, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> I  heavy sealing with grease.   I slather the majority of my hair with grease while it's soaking wet.  It may feel greasy going on, but by the time it dries, you can't even tell it's in my hair.  It makes my air-dried hair feel soft and smooth and keeps the single strand knots at bay.  I've never been able to get any other product to banish the dreaded SSKs like using grease has (at least it does for my hair)!!  I just make sure my ends are soaking wet before I seal them with the grease, and I'm good to go.
> 
> I can't remember the name of the grease I use though.  It's yellow in color and has a bunch of natural oils and herbs added to it.  I'll have to look up the name when I get home.



TaraDyan Sounds like you've described Indian Hemp Oil?


----------



## TaraDyan (Aug 25, 2011)

Bublin said:


> @TaraDyan please remember to tell us what grease you are using!


 


texasqt said:


> @TaraDyan Sounds like you've described Indian Hemp Oil?


 
Bublin, texasqt ... I just got home from the gym and ran right to the bathroom to look it up.   It's Softee Light and Natural Indian Hemp Hair and Scalp Treatment.  Here are the ingredients:

Petrolatum, Lanolin, Indian Hemp Oil, Jaborandi Oil, Nettle Oil, Rosemary Oil, Birch Oil, Burdock Oil, Rosehips Oil, Irishmoss Oil, Coltsfoot Oil, Dandelion Oil, Yellow Dock Oil, Elder Flowers Oil, Brewers Years Oil, Shave Grass Oil, Enchinacea Oil, Wild Cherry Bark Oil, Nepeta Castaria, Jojoba Oil, Safflower Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Paraffin, Tocopherol (Vitamin E), BHT, Fragrance, D&C Yellow #11

And here's what it looks like:







I bought it about a year ago when someone mentioned that they sealed with vaseline.  I thought this would be better than vaseline because of the extra oils added to it.  I don't put it on my scalp though, just the length of my hair.  

I love it!


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Aug 25, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> But how do you make it?  I'm curious.



greenandchic

This *link* here and in my previous post has the "ready made" version of the unpretroleum jelly for people who can't make it themselves. It's *CHEAP too!;* *$7 for 1lb *  

Just click on the link in THIS post, and it will take you straight to the unpetroleum-jelly page. HTH 

*To answer your question of how to make it? I don't know. My guess would be mix the ingredients together - Im what order? IDK  . My link just provides an alternative way of getting it for lazy ppl like ME*


----------



## texasqt (Aug 25, 2011)

TaraDyan  I love it too! I used it once and it made my hair feel soooo great I've been scared to use it again  I know that's crazy but it was during the whole Petro is bad thing and I was waiting for some kind of side effect and forgot I had it.  I think I washed, conditioned, and lightly oiled my scalp and hair with it before blow drying. You described the outcome to a T.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 26, 2011)

Kachi said:


> greenandchic
> 
> This *link* here and in my previous post has the "ready made" version of the unpretroleum jelly for people who can't make it themselves. It's *CHEAP too!;* *$7 for 1lb *
> 
> ...



I'm a little turned off by the minimum order amount, but I do understand why they do it.  It's cheap, but I have to buy $20 worth of stuff plus $9 shipping. Ill buy it at the store to see if I like it enough to place an order for it...

Thanks for the link though, I will be saving that for future purchases.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 26, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> @Bublin, @texasqt ... I just got home from the gym and ran right to the bathroom to look it up.  It's Softee Light and Natural Indian Hemp Hair and Scalp Treatment. Here are the ingredients:
> 
> Petrolatum, Lanolin, Indian Hemp Oil, Jaborandi Oil, Nettle Oil, Rosemary Oil, Birch Oil, Burdock Oil, Rosehips Oil, Irishmoss Oil, Coltsfoot Oil, Dandelion Oil, Yellow Dock Oil, Elder Flowers Oil, Brewers Years Oil, Shave Grass Oil, Enchinacea Oil, Wild Cherry Bark Oil, Nepeta Castaria, Jojoba Oil, Safflower Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Paraffin, Tocopherol (Vitamin E), BHT, Fragrance, D&C Yellow #11
> 
> ...


 
This is one of my permanent staples!


----------



## Bublin (Aug 26, 2011)

I may have to try this Indian Hemp...hopefully its sold in the UK.


----------



## ericajoy (Aug 26, 2011)

Bublin, thank you so much for this. I was just being upset today about how my ends are constantly dry and breaking even though I moisturize, henna, and use no heat. I have fine porous hair though. Tonight after my wash I used all my regular products plus applied a little vaseline to the ends before twisting. We'll see how they feel in the morning!


----------



## Bublin (Aug 26, 2011)

ericajoy
I too have very fine, porous hair and keeping it moisturised and feeling soft is very hard.  The advice is generally to stay away from heavy products for our hair type but the opposite is true for me.

My hair likes Paul Mitchell 'The Conditioner' Leave-in.  Its a thick creamy type product.  My hair likes thick buttery cholesterol conditioners and moisturisers and to top it all it needs a thick oil/pomade to seal it all in.  Once airdried the hair feels thick, moisturised and silky.

The ladies on this thread have suggested all kinds of thick/heavy sealants and the good thing about it they are all inexpensive - grease is cheap!!!

Please let us know how your hair feels in the morning.


----------



## ericajoy (Aug 26, 2011)

Bublin said:


> @ericajoy
> I too have very fine, porous hair and keeping it moisturised and feeling soft is very hard.  The advice is generally to stay away from heavy products for our hair type but the opposite is true for me.
> 
> My hair likes Paul Mitchell 'The Conditioner' Leave-in.  Its a thick creamy type product.  My hair likes thick buttery cholesterol conditioners and moisturisers and to top it all it needs a thick oil/pomade to seal it all in.  Once airdried the hair feels thick, moisturised and silky.
> ...



So I took my hair down this morning and the ends were improved! They are really scraggly right now (I get a trim tomorrow) but they were much less tangled than usual (yes, they usually tangle up and cling to each other even in twists! grr). 

The ends did feel a tiny bit greasy from the vaseline but nothing major - I only put vaseline on the last inch or two - and plus, whatever I put on the ends usually wears off in no time anyway, so I'm kind of glad it feels a little greasy now, maybe that means it'll last.

Here's a pic of my hair today:


----------



## Bublin (Aug 26, 2011)

ericajoy said:


> So I took my hair down this morning and the ends were improved! They are really scraggly right now (I get a trim tomorrow) but they were much less tangled than usual (yes, they usually tangle up and cling to each other even in twists! grr).
> 
> The ends did feel a tiny bit greasy from the vaseline but nothing major - I only put vaseline on the last inch or two - and plus, whatever I put on the ends usually wears off in no time anyway, so I'm kind of glad it feels a little greasy now, maybe that means it'll last.
> 
> Here's a pic of my hair today: View attachment 122975


 
So already there is an improvement, and with a trim i think you'll be less frustrated with your hair when you seal. 
Can i suggest you use a product that contains nourishing ingredients instead of just vaseline and you will see a faster improvement in your hair. There are many suggestions in this thread - any pomade (grease) or Castor Oil which is very thick. Just like you have experienced, the sealing effect will last for more than just one day.

I think your hair looks very soft and not at all dry in the pic.


----------



## ericajoy (Aug 26, 2011)

Bublin said:


> So already there is an improvement, and with a trim i think you'll be less frustrated with your hair when you seal.
> *Can i suggest you use a product that contains nourishing ingredients instead of just vaseline and you will see a faster improvement in your hair.* There are many suggestions in this thread - any pomade (grease) or Castor Oil which is very thick. Just like you have experienced, the sealing effect will last for more than just one day.
> 
> *I think your hair looks very soft and not at all dry in the pic*.



Thank you! And yes, I use other products - I use a kimmaytube-style leave-in with Shea Moisture conditioner, aloe juice, and jojoba oil after each wash, then I seal with naptural85's shea butter mix. (What would I do without lhcf and youtube? Lol.) THEN I put vaseline on just the ends. 

Overall this regimen prior to the vaseline kept my hair pretty nice and moisturized, except for the ends! The ends have been through a lot on this hair journey though, so they must need a little extra tlc.

I think I'm going to use this regimen after my trim - my usual plus vaseline on the ends after washing - for that '2 inches in 4 months' challenge and see if I can reduce breakage on the ends.

Thank you again Bublin for this info!!! I think it's going to help a lot.


----------



## ericajoy (Aug 26, 2011)

^^Oh, and I see what you're saying about using a heavy sealer besides vaseline, like castor oil or a pomade -- yes, I plan to! I just had vaseline at home and it was too late to go to the bss. But I will probably try Dax.


----------



## Bublin (Aug 26, 2011)

ericajoy said:


> ^^Oh, and I see what you're saying about using a heavy sealer besides vaseline, like castor oil or a pomade -- yes, I plan to! I just had vaseline at home and it was too late to go to the bss. But I will probably try Dax.


 
 Cool, you got what i was saying.  I actually had a thought that you used the vaseline because you didn't have anything else to hand at the time.  But hey, some people use it and it proved to you that a heavy sealant was what was missing in your regime.


----------



## Solitude (Aug 26, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> Bublin, texasqt ... I just got home from the gym and ran right to the bathroom to look it up.   It's Softee Light and Natural Indian Hemp Hair and Scalp Treatment.  Here are the ingredients:
> 
> Petrolatum, Lanolin, Indian Hemp Oil, Jaborandi Oil, Nettle Oil, Rosemary Oil, Birch Oil, Burdock Oil, Rosehips Oil, Irishmoss Oil, Coltsfoot Oil, Dandelion Oil, Yellow Dock Oil, Elder Flowers Oil, Brewers Years Oil, Shave Grass Oil, Enchinacea Oil, Wild Cherry Bark Oil, Nepeta Castaria, Jojoba Oil, Safflower Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Paraffin, Tocopherol (Vitamin E), BHT, Fragrance, D&C Yellow #11
> 
> ...



Indian Hemp was my favorite grease along with Dax Kocatah back in the day. Today after my protein treatment and DC, I sprayed my liquid leave-in, some Keracare creamy leave-in, and applied my grease to the length of my hair- Phyto Nourishing Pomade and a bit of Softee Indian Hemp around my edges. 

Right now, my texlaxed hair is airdrying. My sister walked in the house and said, "Your hair looks nice and it's so shiny!" lol - she's natural. I'm hardcore protective-styling right now, so this is great.


----------



## Curlykale (Aug 26, 2011)

I was meditating on why natural, wax based greases aka unpetroleum jellies make my hair tangle really bad after a couple of days and grease doesn't.

I think the reason may be that both mineral oil and beeswax are occlusive, but mineral oil is occlusive AND lubricating, whereas beeswax turns into a glue once the moisture has partially evaporated from my hair, usually after a day and a half. Mineral oil may be more occlusive, as well. And Dax and Softee have lanolin as well (added occlusive power and even more lubricaton).

Apparently lecithin is another occlusive ingredient. This would explain why wheat germ oil or sunflower oil work much better than other oils as sealants on my hair, since both have lecithin.

But from the random info I read online, mineral oil aka grease is the most powerful (something like more than 100 times occlusive than olive oil, whoa )

I remember HER SUPREME MAJESTY OF HAIRDOM Amel Larrieux saying in an interview that she uses a pomade called Indian hemp.


----------



## miss cosmic (Aug 27, 2011)

this thread!
been battling with dryness and brittleness. read this last night, and although grease makes my scalp itch i was desperate enough to try it.
wet my hair with usual spritz of water and aloe vera juice. followed that with a generous application of NTM, and then applied vaseline, starting a few cm from scalp. untidy flat twists, cling-wrap and bed.
this morning i removed the cling-wrap and waited for hair to dry completely, undid flat-twists and ended up with a soft shiny chunky 'fro. didn't shrink as much as it usually does either..

love this technique! thanks OP.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 27, 2011)

i'm not a beeswax fan  when its comes to it being in hair products so i would use emulsfying wax or jojoba wax to make my un-petrouem jelly mixture and ceramide based oils. i don't have issues with chronic dryness..in the winter its minimal  so i try making natural grease.


----------



## cocoagirl (Aug 27, 2011)

Any relaxed heads try this? Can grease be used on dry hair to seal and if so should u start by lightly moisturizing with a leave-in etc.?


----------



## Bublin (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not relaxed cocoagirl but i do re-moisturise with a creamy moisturiser and re-seal with Castor Oil or grease but just use alot less than i would use on wet hair.

I don't see why it wouldn't work on relaxed hair but you would probably use less sealant to acheive the same results.


----------



## cocoagirl (Aug 27, 2011)

Cool, off to the bss i go!


----------



## winona (Aug 27, 2011)

[USER=259402 said:
			
		

> greenandchic[/USER];14092697]But how do you make it?  I'm curious.



Quote:
Originally Posted by Kachi 
belldandy

If you don't want to make your own Unpetroleum jelly or can't make your own, you can find it here for cheap   ..... HTH
But how do you make it? I'm curious. 

It is super easy to make. A 4:1 ratio; oil to beeswax. So if you have 4 oz of oil melt 1oz of beeswax and mix the two  That's it


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 27, 2011)

I just made my "grease" from jasmine wax I had leftover from previous skincare projects and castor oil.

Melted down the jasmine wax in a double boiler and added three parts castor oil. So far so good!


----------



## ericajoy (Aug 28, 2011)

cocoagirl said:


> Any relaxed heads try this? Can grease be used on dry hair to seal and if so should u start by lightly moisturizing with a leave-in etc.?



cocoagirl, I have a mild relaxer / texturizer, and this helped my ends. I think I would use it on wet hair and with a water-based leave-in so you have some moisture to seal IN. Otherwise grease can coat your hair and keep moisture OUT. Hth!


----------



## Jewell (Aug 28, 2011)

I did this when I was relaxed and texlaxed also. It really helps, esp. after a wash and DC or CW. I'd use a heavy pomade like coconut oil pomade, Blue Magic, or castor oil pomade. Sometimes Indian Hemp. It kept me from trimming due to dryness and splits over a 2+ year period.

For relaxed/texlaxed heads, I would not recommend using just plain grease or waxy pomade on DRY hair. It can make the hair hard, stiff, brittle, attract dirt/lint, and also can end up doing more harm than good like ericajoy said about keeping moisture out.  

In the summer months, we want to take advantage of the increased humidity in the air (and most hate it if they want to wear their hair straightened while natural--reversion), but grease can form a barrier on dry hair that keeps your hair from absorbing moisture from the air.  

(Grease/wax/petrojell/pomades) can also be harder to remove from dry hair as it coats like an oil slick on a dry asphalt road.  I'd spray some moisturizing leave in on 1st, or even just mist on plain water, slather on a dollop of moisturizing conditioner, THEN seal with the grease.  That I know from experience yields better results.


----------



## Jewell (Aug 28, 2011)

Been using Indian Hemp since I was a KID.  I use the Allways Super Lite Indian Hemp brand, but I also like what the Softee brand has in it...plus the Softee emulsifies on my fingers easier (softens quickly like an oil, which aids in application).  Ladies don't sleep on the Indian Hemp!  Some good stuff in there and is always a blessing to my hair and scalp, also on DD's hair and scalp.


----------



## Solitude (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe I overdid the grease, but my hair felt dry again the next day - just dry and greasy. Maybe this works best for naturalistas, but I'll probably give it another go.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 30, 2011)

Solitude said:


> Maybe I overdid the grease, but my hair felt dry again the next day - just dry and greasy. Maybe this works best for naturalistas, but I'll probably give it another go.



What kind did you use?


----------



## Arian (Aug 30, 2011)

Another bandwagon for me to jump on...ever since I got my hair dyed, my ends have been crispy and I have had more ssk's than usual...I moisturized and sealed with Castor Oil tonight and am baggying until I wash and DC Thursday...I notice people saying Castor Oil is an alternative....but is it enough to keep the SSKs at bay?  Or will I really need the grease?  I am a 3c/4a/4b natural...with, I assume, very porous hair because of the color...


----------



## Bublin (Aug 30, 2011)

Arian.  Try the castor oil first, if u'd prefer that. I too have fine, porous hair and for me it works just as good as grease.  The only difference is that the oil is 100% natural and i can't just scoop it out with my fingers from a jar.
The castor also does a great job of keeping the ssk's at bay.
You may find sealing on wet moisturised her works the best.  If i re-moisturise during the week i will either use a small amount of castor oil or grease or just use my Hempseed oil (ceramides) to seal.
After a few months of doing this heavy sealing, i am now finding that the moisture levels in my hair have risen and it's not permanently parched like it used to be.


----------



## aviddiva77 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have recently realized that I have to grease my hair or it's literally a desert the next day no matter what I put in it. My hair seems to like petroleum and mineral oil. This could come from my hair being porous but it's been like that since I was little (my mom used to complain about my hair sucking up grease like a hoover).

Right now just to finish the jar, I use African Pride magical grow maximum strength (smells so damn good) with virgin coconut oil (smells like pastries which is weird) and almond oil mixed in after applying my leave in on wet hair. My twist outs have been looking horrible (they never looked right anyway!) but my blow out came out good.

OH and I do apply it to my scalp. Bad I know but my scalp will be itching like crazy by day two after washing if I don't. I can go at least a week without the itching appearing if I do the scalp. My hair is very weird...


----------



## Arian (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks @Bublin, I will use the Castor Oil to seal from now on...come to think of it, when I did my twistouts in the past with Castor Oil and QAOHC, my hair was soft (but that was when my hair was Black)..I am going to do a protein treatment this Thursday followed by moisture, just in case there are some "holes" along my hair shaft that need filling...I just noticed that the other day when I did a DC with Alter Ego and a little Pantene, my hair was soft...I put in GVP Paul Mitchell The Conditioner leave in and sealed with grapeseed oil....hair was soft upon application, but didn't remain that way...I was very disappointed to say the least...I started thinking that I just cannot use conditioner in my hair as a leave in, but maybe it was the oil I chose to seal with that's the problem.  I will try sealing with castor oil, but if I still cannot reach a happy medium, I am going to stop using creamy leave in's altogether...


----------



## Bublin (Aug 30, 2011)

Arian
I have read your recent post and i think you are missing a step.  Between your Paul Mitchell leave-in and your sealing you need to use an actual moisturiser - something creamy.  This should make a difference.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Aug 30, 2011)

I started using vaseline as a sealant when I started running out of castor oil and it works BEAUTIFULLY.  I plan on getting some Indian Hemp grease because if I'm going to use a grease I might as well get something that has other things in it as well for my strands. I really started using vaseline at the beginning of the month and told myself I'll try it until the end of the year. So far I'm hooked!


----------



## Arian (Aug 30, 2011)

Bublin, ok, so the leave in is NOT the moisturizer?  Because for THE longest time, that is what I thought...that you were supposed to put in a leave in and seal THAT...where have I been?  I will try leave in, moisturizer, then seal...but, will this not weigh the hair down?  Also, is there a creamy moisturizer you could recommend besides Qhemet AOHC?


----------



## Bublin (Aug 30, 2011)

Arian said:


> @Bublin, ok, so the leave in is NOT the moisturizer? Because for THE longest time, that is what I thought...that you were supposed to put in a leave in and seal THAT...where have I been? I will try leave in, moisturizer, then seal...but, will this not weigh the hair down? Also, is there a creamy moisturizer you could recommend besides Qhemet AOHC?


 
Geeze girl, where have you been? Only joking hun.

No it won't weigh your hair down - just trial and error with how much of each product YOUR hair needs. The products, for the most part should seep into your hair as it dries. It may feel a little greasier than you are used to though.
Yes, if you are experiencing dryness then you should def use a leave-in, a moisturiser (creamy - can be something of a whipped consistency like Bee Mine Balanced Moisturiser or like your Qhemet or an oil moisturiser), then seal.


----------



## Arian (Aug 30, 2011)

Bublin, last question and I am out of this thread, lol (maybe)...what if I used a spray leave in (i actually like braid sprays for this purpose), then a creamy leave in as the moisturizer and then seal that in--is this the same concept or no?  If not, I am cool with doing it the other way...just curious...


----------



## Bublin (Aug 30, 2011)

Arian said:


> @Bublin, last question and I am out of this thread, lol (maybe)...what if I used a spray leave in (i actually like braid sprays for this purpose), then a creamy leave in as the moisturizer and then seal that in--is this the same concept or no? If not, I am cool with doing it the other way...just curious...


 
Please..... asking questions is what this forum is for...you keep tweeking and changing until you nail your products and routine.

I was going to suggest you use a spray leave in as this would minimise the build up of product but I have used Paul Mitchell and it is was fine.

Yes, so after you rinse out your conditioner, squeeze out excess water with a towel or whatever you use, spray on your watery leave in, then follow with your creamy moisturiser and seal.


----------



## Arian (Aug 30, 2011)

^^PERFECT!  Thank you.  I think this will help me a great deal!


----------



## Bublin (Aug 30, 2011)

^^^^let us know if it makes a difference!


----------



## bb09 (Sep 3, 2011)

*How often do you guys moisturise and seal?* 
I get really lazy with it when I bun, but I don't want the broken hairs when I do finally moisturise..


----------



## Bublin (Sep 3, 2011)

^^^ Out of habit i moisturise every other day but i have noticed that over time this heavy sealing has upped the moisture levels in my hair (or it's just sealing in all the moisture that used to escape from my porous hair).  
Personally i used to have to moisturise every day, twice a day before using grease. Now  i only concentrate my moisture and sealing on the last few inches of my hair but on wash day i seal the whole length.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 3, 2011)

bb09 - I do it based on need which is just about every day depending on how I wear my hair or the weather.


----------



## bb09 (Sep 4, 2011)

I guess I'll try to do it daily (maybe switching with castor oil if it's lighter). *How can you tell if it's built up?* I usually just avoid moisturising & sealing to avoid buildup, but how can you tell?


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone seal w/Shea Butter?
 I made a Shea Butter moisturizer by melting the Shea butter & adding castor oil, coconut oil & Hot 6 oils. It has a nice creamy consistency. 


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## Bublin (Sep 4, 2011)

bb09 said:


> I guess I'll try to do it daily (maybe switching with castor oil if it's lighter). *How can you tell if it's built up?* I usually just avoid moisturising & sealing to avoid buildup, but how can you tell?


 
You'll just know that it's time to wash your hair by the feel of it.  Your hair won't accept moisture and will just feel over coated.  Probably won't beable to style it as well as the few days after wash-day.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 4, 2011)

I will try​


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 7, 2011)

my hair is loving this heavy sealing stuff. 

oyin burnt sugar pomade mixed with more castor oil (i say "more" because castor oil is the main ingredient in the pomade)...i really just added the castor to stretch it so it would last longer and i wouldnt have to spend $16 on a new jar (well $10 plus the shipping)...but it really gave it a nice kick for me.  

most "liquid" oils also disappear for me in no time.  i always thought i wouldnt like "thicker" sealing products, but this is great stuff.  

ive only been "sealing" every few days...or every rinse/condition day because i dont really need to inbetween which saves me a lot of manipulation.  

thumbs up to this.


----------



## beanie44 (Sep 9, 2011)

OP I have been having a long term problem keeping moisture in my dyed, porous, natural textured hair and have used all kinds of oils and butters to seal it in.  I was leery of using any grease knowing how I used it before in pervious years, plus I went back to the natural product methods that worked to grow my hair in the beginning of my BC and have used all kinds of oils the best that worked for me was castor oil and shea butter but I was still getting SSK's and had to reseal twice a day. 

My concern was how to get the grease out when I washed because I was using non sulfate shampoos to wash once a week. I have been using Alba's Un-petroleum product after washing on wet hair after putting in Jessiecurl's WDT sealed it with Un-petroleum and it has been a great three weeks for my hair, moisture locked in, hair soft, SSK's reduced. I was also looking for Alba's un-petroleum product in a local store because I really hate ordering stuff online.

I did not find any locally, I checked Target, Walmart, Walgreens, and Rite aid but I did find a product called BabyGanics Non-Petroleum Ointment at 15oz for 16 dollars per jar it beats out the 4 oz for 6 dollars for Alba's Un-petroleum product. 

I found BabyGanics at Rite Aid, according to an online search it can also be purchased at Baby's R US, Toys R US and, Vitacost. I will use this starting today after I DC and will let you know how this product works for me.  OP Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 11, 2011)

A few days ago I found Alba Un-Petroleum at my local Whole Foods and decided try the 3.5 oz instead of buying it by the pound in bulk - just to see if I like it first.

Since its so thick, I decided to melt it double boiler style and add grape seed oil and a little bit of burnt coconut fragrance (to spice it up a bit) and it came out really well. I use it to seal my ends at night and its kept my hair super soft - especially on the ends. I cant wait to mix it with other oils. This is a keeper!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

beanie44 said:


> OP I have been having a long term problem keeping moisture in my dyed, porous, natural textured hair and have used all kinds of oils and butters to seal it in. I was leery of using any grease knowing how I used it before in pervious years, plus I went back to the natural product methods that worked to grow my hair in the beginning of my BC and have used all kinds of oils the best that worked for me was castor oil and shea butter but I was still getting SSK's and had to reseal twice a day.
> 
> My concern was how to get the grease out when I washed because I was using non sulfate shampoos to wash once a week. I have been using Alba's Un-petroleum product after washing on wet hair after putting in Jessiecurl's WDT sealed it with Un-petroleum and it has been a great three weeks for my hair, moisture locked in, hair soft, SSK's reduced. I was also looking for Alba's un-petroleum product in a local store because I really hate ordering stuff online.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks beanie44; I will check this out today.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

I tried to make my own unpetroleum jelly with the wax but I think it was too much wax for my hair. I don't want to do the trial and error with the wax because getting it wrong causes my hair to break. 

Going to try out the product suggested by beanie44. 

I just trimmed my ends 2 weeks ago so I definitely want to keep them in good condition.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought Softee Indian Hemp this past week and I'm in love (I remember LOVING the smell as a kid and I still love it now). It makes my hair so soft just like the vaseline but...better? I can't describe it. Also, my ssk's have been non existant. I used to have CRAZY amounts of ssk's but with this heavy sealing for the past month I've had little issue.

My puffs are easy to detangle as well. I use vaseline and EcoStyler to coat my hair (basically shingling) and my puffs are so easy to detangle afterwards. No more puffs now, though. It's getting cold and I'm in the twist challange.


----------



## kittenz (Sep 12, 2011)

@Anaya-Amani I've been sealing with 100% shea butter and it's making my transition very easy. My NG is very soft and I haven't experienced hardly any breakage. I'm about 9 months post.

ETA:  I plan on making a mixture one day


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Sep 12, 2011)

kittenz said:


> @Anaya-Amani I've been sealing with 100% shea butter and it's making my transition very easy. My NG is very soft and I haven't experienced hardly any breakage. I'm about 9 months post.
> 
> ETA:  I plan on making a mixture one day



I'm 5 months & when I flat iron & wrap daily my hair looks freshly permed. 


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## nysister (Sep 12, 2011)

I use this method but with Shea butter since it's heavy. It helps with tangling and knots as well.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't find the BabyGanics at Rite-Aid. I will check Bed Bath and Beyond this weekend. Otherwise I might purchast it from Amazon. It's more expensive but I don't want to spend a lot of gas looking for it.


----------



## beanie44 (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you try Toys R US/Babys R US..I did notice that is cost more online plus shipping and handling it will be 20 dollars or more, see thats what I was trying to avoid..s/h charges...I hope you find this product locally.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

beanie44 said:


> Did you try Toys R US/Babys R US..I did notice that is cost more online plus shipping and handling it will be 20 dollars or more, see thats what I was trying to avoid..s/h charges...I hope you find this product locally.


 
No I didn't try them. Gas is more than shipping. At $3.50 a gallon + sales tax, they can send it to me  If I was close to one of those stores or just in the neighborhood than I would check it out.


----------



## beanie44 (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you try Toys R US/Babys R US...I noticed when I looked online it was more expensive shoo, by the time they include shipping and handling it will be over 20 dollars..I really hope you find this locally..I noticed that you are from VA so am I, in the VA Beach area...are you in upper or lower VA?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

beanie44 said:


> Did you try Toys R US/Babys R US...I noticed when I looked online it was more expensive shoo, by the time they include shipping and handling it will be over 20 dollars..I really hope you find this locally..I noticed that you are from VA so am I, in the VA Beach area...are you in upper or lower VA?


 
I was down your way beannie44 Saturday. Went to Blues on the Beach. It was very nice. The weather was beautiful and the boardwalk was busy, busy. I am in Central VA about 2 hrs from you.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2011)

Any relaxed heads doing this with success? 

I cowashed tonight, applied leave-ins and sealed with jbco. Results were meh. I didn't go heavy on the sealing so that might be the issue. Will try it again.


----------



## LaToya28 (Sep 13, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Any relaxed heads doing this with success?
> 
> I cowashed tonight, applied leave-ins and sealed with jbco. Results were meh. I didn't go heavy on the sealing so that might be the issue. Will try it again.


 
I've been heavy sealing and I'm loving it. I use Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk leave-in cream and then seal in sections with Hollywood Beauty Castor oil grease. My hair is NL so I can't bun or anything, but my hair is still soft, shiny, and moisturized once I take my scarf off. I remoisturize about every other day.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

Camden-Grey has unpetroleum jelly. They have 1 lb for 7.00. I will probably order from them when I reorder my oils and butters.

For right now I am going to try sealing with straight shea butter or cocoa butter and I may mix in some castor oil or flax seed oil. I tried straight flax seed oil and that was too thin.


----------



## Cocoeuro (Sep 23, 2011)

okay, I bought some blue magic!!!  I'm giving heavy sealing a try!!!  ; )


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Sep 28, 2011)

Sealing w/my Shea butter, Hot 6 oil, castor oil mixture is a great moisturizer, I no longer need Vitapoint! My hair looks great & when I feel it getting dry I wrap it and rub my Shea butter mixture all around it, brush it in place & put my scarf on, it looks great in the morning!!!


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 29, 2011)

Im going to try this, I have been using Softee Coconut lately, but not like this.
I have dry , porous hair, so I will try this, hope it works.  I have not had luck lately with moisture ..


----------



## Bublin (Sep 29, 2011)

KhandiB said:


> Im going to try this, I have been using Softee Coconut lately, but not like this.
> I have dry , porous hair, so I will try this, hope it works. I have not had luck lately with moisture ..


 
KhandiB my hair is exactly the same and heavy sealing does just that, seals in that moisture so it doesn't evaporate away too quickly.

Just an update with me, i have moved away from the grease and exclusively seal with Castor Oil (which i mentioned in my OP that i sometimes used anyway) - it is totally saving my ends and makes detangling soo much easier.  I found that the grease was just sitting on my hair for just a bit too long and eventually made my fine strands feel like straw.  i think on thicker strands the grease works just fine. I realised that i needed to moisturise little and often and seal each time.  The Castor Oil is perfect for me.


----------



## Satya_R (Sep 29, 2011)

I am so feeling this thread! About a year ago I would religiously DC w/ honeysuckle rose every week, seal with Castor Oil and braid and my hair was ON POINT. So soft, smooth and wonderful lol, I need to get back to my castor oil ASAP. 
Come to think of it even when I wasn't DC'ing way back in the day I used Indian Hemp grease with the little twigs and pieces of dirt in it lol, and my hair was doing very well then.

My pic ^^^ is a braidout from the glory days...it's looking quite a bit different now - I need some rescue.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 29, 2011)

Satya_R said:


> I am so feeling this thread! About a year ago I would religiously DC w/ honeysuckle rose every week, seal with Castor Oil and braid and my hair was ON POINT. So soft, smooth and wonderful lol, I need to get back to my castor oil ASAP.
> Come to think of it even when I wasn't DC'ing way back in the day I used Indian Hemp grease with the little twigs and pieces of dirt in it lol, and my hair was doing very well then.
> 
> My pic ^^^ is a braidout from the glory days...it's looking quite a bit different now - I need some rescue.


 
Get your Cator Oil out Satya_R and get to heavy sealing!  You want that pretty hair in your avi back.

Alot of ladies here like to seal with the Indian Hemp so give that a try and again as well.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 29, 2011)

Bublin

I tried Castor Oil, and my hair has been acting nuts since then, I use grease because I use heat .  Today I bought Softee Indian Hemp , ingredients are nice and my hair has always done quite well with mineral oil , this also has Lanolin, Nettle, Rosemary, Safflower Oil, so much other stuff.



Bublin said:


> KhandiB my hair is exactly the same and heavy sealing does just that, seals in that moisture so it doesn't evaporate away too quickly.
> 
> Just an update with me, i have moved away from the grease and exclusively seal with Castor Oil (which i mentioned in my OP that i sometimes used anyway) - it is totally saving my ends and makes detangling soo much easier.  I found that the grease was just sitting on my hair for just a bit too long and eventually made my fine strands feel like straw.  i think on thicker strands the grease works just fine. I realised that i needed to moisturise little and often and seal each time.  The Castor Oil is perfect for me.


----------



## Satya_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Bublin Thanks girl I will, I wish I knew how to upload from my phone cause I could show you all the drastic difference...see how bad I needed it lol you might just Fedex that Castor Oil right over 

Also, I just remembered that I while I was using the Castor oil after some pretty bad heat damage it stopped working well for me - and my hair was still desert dry after hours of conditioning and sealing. Do you ladies think that since I've been regularly using henna, my cuticle is smoother/has the protein it needs etc.,  I'll get the results I once did? Or do you all seem to just notice that with Castor Oil as well?


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 5, 2011)

I am just getting into the grease thing but I think I am going to like it. I just need to find out what method and products are going to give me the definition I am looking for. My first go at it was with Royal Crown on dry hair for a twist out. It turned out ok but I want a little more definition. I recently figured out that if I want to define my curls, I need to do it on dry hair instead of wet hair because it will just dry to a cottony puff with basically no curls. The next experiment might be on slightly damp hair to see what the result will be and so on. I am not really feeling the smell of Royal Crown and have some Blue Magic SuperGro that I might try next.


----------



## Bublin (Oct 5, 2011)

KhandiB said:


> @Bublin
> 
> I tried Castor Oil, and my hair has been acting nuts since then, I use grease because I use heat . Today I bought Softee Indian Hemp , ingredients are nice and my hair has always done quite well with mineral oil , this also has Lanolin, Nettle, Rosemary, Safflower Oil, so much other stuff.


 
KhandiB i have found that diluting the Castor Oil with a small amount of a thinner oil works if you're having issues with straight Castor Oil.

Lots of ladies are enjoying the Indian hemp grease so if it works, go for it.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Oct 7, 2011)

subbing

i think i may try this
esp. w/ it getting cooler...


----------



## Barbara (Oct 9, 2011)

Bublin said:


> @KhandiB i have found that diluting the Castor Oil with a small amount of a thinner oil works if you're having issues with straight Castor Oil.
> 
> *Lots of ladies are enjoying the Indian hemp grease so if it works, go for it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 19, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> I was meditating on why natural, wax based greases aka unpetroleum jellies make my hair tangle really bad after a couple of days and grease doesn't.
> 
> I think the reason may be that both mineral oil and beeswax are occlusive, but mineral oil is occlusive AND lubricating, whereas beeswax turns into a glue once the moisture has partially evaporated from my hair, usually after a day and a half. Mineral oil may be more occlusive, as well. And Dax and Softee have lanolin as well (added occlusive power and even more lubricaton).
> 
> ...


does Curlykale is the only one who noticed this or I can find similar reviews ?? cause this is really interesting 
what about those who made an unpetrolateum jelly with natural wax.
I remember winona faithVA greenandchic made some homemade jellies. 
what are your reviews from your long term uses  ?


----------



## godzooki (Nov 19, 2011)

I just washed my hair 30 min. ago so it's currently air drying with my usual leave in and light oil (coconut/argan). I'm going to take it down  and give this heavy sealing a try before it's dry.  I have some BB Castor oil moisturizer and nasabb shea butter. Not sure which one I'm going to use...


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 19, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> does Curlykale is the only one who noticed this or I can find similar reviews ?? cause this is really interesting
> what about those who made an unpetrolateum jelly with natural wax.
> I remember winona faithVA greenandchic made some homemade jellies.
> what are your reviews from your long term uses  ?



I mixed Alba's Un-Petroleum Jelly with various oils before (to thin it out a bit) with great results.  It was still a jelly. It has saved my ends and gave me enough "hold" without it being too waxy.  

This is a good reminder to look for that jar again now that the weather isn't so friendly...


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 19, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I mixed Alba's Un-Petroleum Jelly with various oils before (to thin it out a bit) with great results.  It was still a jelly. It has saved my ends and gave me enough "hold" without it being too waxy.
> 
> This is a good reminder to look for that jar again now that the weather isn't so friendly...



oh okay i haven't read your recent post about purchasing alba unpetrolateum. I remind of you cause one day you said you made an homemade jelly with jasmine wax if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 19, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> oh okay i haven't read your recent post about purchasing alba unpetrolateum. I remind of you cause one day you said you made an homemade jelly with jasmine wax if i'm not mistaken.



I did! I totally forgot for a minute. 

I melted it on a double boiler and mixed in castor and jojoba oils in the mix.  I don't have the ratios, but enough to turn a hard wax into a balm. I LOVE the smell too.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 19, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I did! I totally forgot for a minute.
> 
> I melted it on a double boiler and mixed in castor and jojoba oils in the mix.  I don't have the ratios, but enough to turn a hard wax into a balm. I LOVE the smell too.



I don't know how long did you use it before switching to Alba Jelly but did you feel/notice the waxy/glue effect(or anything else strange) curlykale was talking about ?


----------



## JudithO (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok guys... I think I wan to try this.. I have all the ingredients to make an un-petroleum Jelly. I have beeswax, and a variety of oils. 

Has anyone tried using a a homemade recipe, vs store bought grease? 
Which works better? 
Any homemade recipes to share? 
Which store bought products work best? 
I use a sulphate free shampoo.... Will this work well with the grease?

Thanks guys.


----------



## winona (Nov 19, 2011)

[USER=89499 said:
			
		

> Krystle~Hime[/USER];14671239]does Curlykale is the only one who noticed this or I can find similar reviews ?? cause this is really interesting
> what about those who made an unpetrolateum jelly with natural wax.
> I remember winona faithVA greenandchic made some homemade jellies.
> what are your reviews from your long term uses  ?



Hi

  I haven't had any adverse effects from using unpetroleum jelly.  When I use it I usually use it every 5-7 days after washing and deep conditioning, and heavy moisturizing.

UPDATE: I forgot I switched to jojoba esters instead beeswax.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> does @Curlykale is the only one who noticed this or I can find similar reviews ?? cause this is really interesting
> what about those who made an unpetrolateum jelly with natural wax.
> I remember @winona @faithVA @greenandchic made some homemade jellies.
> what are your reviews from your long term uses  ?


 
My hair didn't like the wax. I ended up with more SSKs. So I threw it out. Right now I'm just sealing with a mix of shea butter, cocoa butter and oils. I do plan on buying some unpetroleum jelly but will wait until 2012.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok

I have done the heavy sealing for the past 2 washings
and I must admit-
I am LOVING IT!!!

I BSW or ACVW
shake excess
massage in my pomade
air dry
2s twist
untwist in the am

too cute & soft!

Will do this til all the pomade is gone-
that should take all winter!


----------



## WriterGirl (Nov 20, 2011)

beanie44 Did you ever try out the BabyOrganics? I found some at Babies R Us and it's a little thick but a little goes a long way. It has some really good ingredients in it. I can see this working for cold winter days.

How did it work for you?

I'm 10 months into transition and I have to admit loves the green Dax. Still working for me. I seal it on my new growth (about 5 inches) and it keeps it moisturized for about 4 days.



beanie44 said:


> I was also looking for Alba's un-petroleum product in a local store because I really hate ordering stuff online.
> 
> I did not find any locally, I checked Target, Walmart, Walgreens, and Rite aid but I did find a product called BabyGanics Non-Petroleum Ointment at 15oz for 16 dollars per jar it beats out the 4 oz for 6 dollars for Alba's Un-petroleum product.
> 
> I found BabyGanics at Rite Aid, according to an online search it can also be purchased at Baby's R US, Toys R US and, Vitacost. I will use this starting today after I DC and will let you know how this product works for me.  OP Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## beanie44 (Nov 20, 2011)

WriterGirl yes I'm still using it and it keeps the moisture in so far, I use castor oil mixed with 6 Oil from the scalp out then put the Ganics on the last 4-5 inches and seal ends and braid hair.

This stuff goes a long way I will probably be using the same jar next year. I wanted to use it for a few months to see if anything negative happened but so far its doing the job for me. 

I put it on after a full wash using a sulfate free shampoo, following with protein/moisture DC. Since I use Jessiecurl WDT as a DC I also use it as a leave-in then I add the above mentioned oils and braid or bun my hair. 
I spray hair with water add a little conditioner and seal again about every four days, until I wash my hair two weeks later or too much build up which ever comes first.

I went back to KISS since I had shedding issues the beginning of this year after using Shea Moisture Conditioning Masque, I got shedding under control in April this year, since then only using stuff that I know will work for my hair.

I hope that this product continues to work for me, you should try it on your ends also. Less split ends, fewer SSK's, and moisturized hair is that asking for too much, I say no. HHJ ladies.


----------



## winona (Nov 20, 2011)

For all the ladies who believe they are having trouble with homemade unpetroleum jelly because of the wax.  Alba unpetroleum jelly might not be a good fit

Ingredients: Ricinus communis (castor) seed oil, cocos nucifera (coconut) oil, *beeswax*, hydrogenated castor oil, tocopheryl acetate and tocopherol (Vitamin E).


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 20, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> I don't know how long did you use it before switching to Alba Jelly but did you feel/notice the waxy/glue effect(or anything else strange) curlykale was talking about ?



For some reason, it didn't, and my hair generally doesn't like wax as a rule.  I wonder why my hair did so well with it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2011)

beanie44 said:


> @WriterGirl yes I'm still using it and it keeps the moisture in so far, I use castor oil mixed with 6 Oil from the scalp out then put the Ganics on the last 4-5 inches and seal ends and braid hair.
> 
> This stuff goes a long way I will probably be using the same jar next year. I wanted to use it for a few months to see if anything negative happened but so far its doing the job for me.
> 
> ...


 

I want to try this Babyganics. I went looking for it but didn't find it. We only have 1 BabysRUs here so I need to make that trip. Maybe I will check for it tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2011)

winona said:


> For all the ladies who believe they are having trouble with homemade unpetroleum jelly because of the wax. Alba unpetroleum jelly might not be a good fit
> 
> Ingredients: Ricinus communis (castor) seed oil, cocos nucifera (coconut) oil, *beeswax*, hydrogenated castor oil, tocopheryl acetate and tocopherol (Vitamin E).


 
I think my hair can handle the wax in the right percentages. But I decided to give up anything that requires me to have the right percentage or otherwise it damages my hair. So wax is off my list.


----------



## WriterGirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks beanie44 for the info. I'll try it on my ends. The jar is a good value for the price. You will definitely have enough for long term usage.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 21, 2011)

I've tried this for 6 weeks, and I realize that my hair isn't fond of grease on the full length of the hair.  No matter how moisturized my hair was, it felt dry a few days later and no amount of moisture/sealing could combat that.  So I use a combination of fairly heavy butters on the length of the hair, and vaseline on the last inch or two.  It's helped tremendously there, because I would otherwise get terrible SSKs.  I would have NEVER though to use it if not for this thread, so thanks Bublin!


----------



## godzooki (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, I've tried this method 3 times now and my hair LOVES it!!! I use it as a last step after I wash/cond. I'll add my leave in, some coconut oil and then while the hair is still wet, I'll slather on the grease (I've used African Pride and BB grow) bun and scarf. In the morning, my hair is soft and super shiny and considering how much grease I used, not greasy or hard like I thought it would be at all!  This is definitely going to be my bun/winter staple! Especially with me venturing beyond 24 wks post relaxer!  If you look in my album you can see the last two pics I did which are of the morning after sealing with grease.  Heck, I'll just put em here to save a click for those interested. I also stretch it by having made a homemade spray of water, leave in (shescentit coco creme),argan and castor oil and before bed I'll spritz and re scarf. Comes out soft and shiny in the morning! I posted these in the daily hair thread also so don't blink in annoyance if you've seen them already. :}





Bun is lopsided and mushed from sleep and scarf.




I find it interesting that my hair took to it so well considering the disaster I had with my try of Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie...That stuff sat on my head like hard glue paste!


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

godzooki your hair looks amazing.  Go with the Heavy sealing, the shine you get when used on soaking wet hair is amazing isn't it.  I get the same shine Castor Oil.

Bumping for those in the Castor oil Challenge.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 6, 2012)

Last night I blended Alba Un-Petroleum Jelly with a little bit of wheat germ oil and coconut oil with amazing results.  I only use it on my ends because its pretty heavy.  My ends say super soft and doesn't dry out as it did when I used shea butter blends.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 6, 2012)

Bublin : i tried this method a year ago. It gave good results, my hair was so soft the next day. Then i was thinking that i was doing wrong cause there was petroleum in it so i gave up. but when you find  information like here:
http://www.aliciasuggs.com/mineral-oil-and-petroleum-bad-for-black-hair/

you then think again...but it made my hair soft. and now days my hair drys up SOOOO fast! i seal and all but it sucks it all up


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> @Bublin : i tried this method a year ago. It gave good results, my hair was so soft the next day. Then i was thinking that i was doing wrong cause there was petroleum in it so i gave up. but when you find information like here:
> http://www.aliciasuggs.com/mineral-oil-and-petroleum-bad-for-black-hair/
> 
> you then think again...but it made my hair soft. and now days my hair drys up SOOOO fast! i seal and all but it sucks it all up


 
@coolsista-paris have you tried sealing with Castor Oil? In my first post i suggested CO or a grease. There are some natural pomades out there that do not contain all the bad stuff.

See greenandchic post above for a suggestion.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Last night I blended Alba Un-Petroleum Jelly with a little bit of wheat germ oil and coconut oil with amazing results. I only use it on my ends because its pretty heavy. My ends say super soft and doesn't dry out as it did when I used shea butter blends.


 
greenandchic was your hair freshly washed or did you apply to dry hair?  I am finding that my Castor Oil mix actually moisturises my ends and roots without using a moisturiser first.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 6, 2012)

Bublin said:


> @coolsista-paris have you tried sealing with Castor Oil? In my first post i suggested CO or a grease. There are some natural pomades out there that do not contain all the bad stuff.
> 
> See @greenandchic post above for a suggestion.


 

Bublin: i hate the feeling of castor oil on my finger (so thick and sticky) like s curl i use to moisturize my hair (they make my hair soft but i hate that sticky feeling) i have to just pass over the feeling and please my hair


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

^^^I don't use CO straight.  I mix with Jojoba Oil.  This does not affect the 'heavy sealing' but makes the application much easier.  However if you think your hair doesn't like CO full stop then yes, don't use it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2012)

Whew this thread is long...subbing. I might be able to use something in this thread for my ends.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

I finally found the Babyganics unpetroleum jelly at Walgreens.  So I bought a jar yesterday and used it on my ends. It is really thick so I plan on using it for the remainder of the week to see how it works. If I need to I will blend it with some oils to make it easier to use. 

I still have a lot of my shea butter mix left though so not sure how I want to work both of these into my regimen.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 9, 2012)

coolista-paris

i do an oil mix, i would never use castor alone as it is too heavy for me. i use olive, meadowfoam, coconut, kukui and castor. what ever oils you have at home to thin it out will work.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 9, 2012)

How about natural greases such as Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 9, 2012)

^^^ It's great to use. I use this to seal often and you don't need much. This is the only sealant that keeps moisture in (FOR DAYS) for my youngest daughter (other than crisco).


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2012)

KumakoXsd said:


> How about natural greases such as Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade?



I love, love, love their pomade.  Natural oils and greases is better for my hair anyways.


----------



## chellero (Jan 13, 2012)

Babyganics is BOGO free at walgreens.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2012)

chellero said:


> Babyganics is BOGO free at walgreens.


 
I went back today to get my second one. They didn't have the buy 1 get 1 sign up when I purchased it so I just got one. I just happened to see the sign at another store. This should last me for a long, long, long time.


----------



## beanie44 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi ladies, I wanted to just give yall an update on me using this Baby Ganics as a sealer for my ends since 09 SEP 2011, I wash my hair every other week in the winter, I have been resealing on the ends twice between shampoos and washing my hair with a non sulfate shampoo.

  I trimmed my ends 6 weeks ago and got rid of the SSK's so far the ends are good and moisture is being maintained. I will continue to use this product as a sealer on my ends until the end of spring if I retain all my length up to that point I will be ecstatic.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

This is probably already addressed in this thread but I am looking for an easy way out instead of reading through 7 pages.

I have the babyganics unpetroleum jelly which works well but it is very thick. Is anyone using unpetroleum jelly or petroleum jelly (guess it doesn't matter) and diluting it with something to make it easier to apply?

If so what percentages of unpetroleum to other products do you use?

I usually put some water in my hands and then mix the unpetroleum jelly with it. It works ok but I would like to thin out most of it.

tia


----------



## Curlykale (Feb 16, 2012)

faithVA my experience with waxes in general is that they only melt in oil. suppose you have a wax disaster build up in your hair: a shampoo or a conditioner, or a water rinse won't solve the problem until you use oil or hot oil. depending on the consistency of the pomade, I either add it cold or I melt everything in a double boiler before adding it. Too much thin oil, of course, could defy the purpose of heavy sealing unless maybe you use something like castor. hope it helps!


----------



## *C00KIE* (Mar 11, 2012)

I finally tried sealing with vaseline and I LOVE IT! Thanx ladies.


----------



## simplyhair (Mar 11, 2012)

I just found out this method works by mistake when I used a castor oil mix.  It lasted a few days which says a lot for my normally dry and thirsty hair.  

Bublin, does the moisture eventually leave and you need to redo the method?  If so, do you think the moisturizer/leave in and castor oil mix worked just as well the first time OR did you find that it didn't moisturize (unable to penetrate)?  Did you have sticky hair at all if you applied a second time?


----------



## melissa-bee (Mar 11, 2012)

My shea butter is almost finished and if I can't find anywhere to buy it in stores I'm going to switch to back to castor oil mixed with almond.


----------



## Bublin (Mar 11, 2012)

simplyhair said:


> I just found out this method works by mistake when I used a castor oil mix. It lasted a few days which says a lot for my normally dry and thirsty hair.
> 
> @Bublin, does the moisture eventually leave and you need to redo the method? If so, do you think the moisturizer/leave in and castor oil mix worked just as well the first time OR did you find that it didn't moisturize (unable to penetrate)? Did you have sticky hair at all if you applied a second time?


 
@simplyhair I have found the perfect combination for me. I can moisturise and seal as often as i want without a huge amount of build up by using a water/lavender and Rosemary eo spritz as the main moisture, I then coat my ends in Keracare Moisturiser and then seal with a little Castor Oil Mix.

I have to say i think it took a good few months for the moisture levels in my hair to increase to a healthy state (I had major protein overload when i started this thread but didn't realise what the problem was at the time). 

My hair is now *really black and shiney* and i can go a few days without really needing to moisturise. I do not use any gels/styling products so there is no block to the moisture.

I mainly wear braid-outs so i always at least spritz ends very lightly and seal with CO mix so i can rebraid without any damage.

If your main moisture comes from the water then build-up from sealing often shouldn't happen as Castor Oil penetrates the strand albeit at a slower rate than say, Jojoba Oil.

I always use a CO Mix (i add Almond Oil) as on it's own it's too sticky and actually causes me breakage as i'm trying to apply it to my hair!


----------



## simplyhair (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Bublin,  I am trying to build up the moisture level in my hair.  When I accidentally used the "heavy seal method", I did use gel (cowash hair, leave in, CO mix, gel).  However, my hair stayed moisturized for at least 3 days before I needed to moisturize again.  

Do you think a water spritz and CO mix would penetrate even though the gel was used three days ago?


----------



## Bublin (Mar 12, 2012)

simplyhair I would say yes, it would penetrate but you would get build-up quickly if you repeated the gel/water/oil sequence and didn't wash very often.

Maybe someone else could advise as I don't use styling products but intend to experiment oneday.

Oh and when i use a water spritz I don't make my hair soaking wet, except i do with my ends as they dry very quickly.   Just spray once or twice and 'press' the water into my hair then.  I want my hair to be completely dry in the morning.


----------



## simplyhair (Mar 12, 2012)

Bublin, Thanks!  Yeah, I don't apply gel after the initial application.  So, I'm going to keep experimenting with the "HSM", remoisturizing w/CO mix and see how it goes for me.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 28, 2012)

So glad I found this thread! Any one still heavy sealing?

I have not used grease since I was a teenager, but found that heavy sealing is the only way to go.

I can't really use coconut oil daily as my hair is really protein sensitive. The other oils just dry out. EVOO is useless for my hair. I did find that peanut oil (refined as the unrefined has a smell) works good as well as grapeseed.

Melting together mango butter, shea butter and coco butter makes a great heavy sealant. I've noticed length retention this last month of using this.

IDK how the summer will treat my hair. I've never taken care of it before! But will see if heavy sealing is even necessary through the more humid months


----------



## DarkJoy (May 1, 2012)

Bumpbumpbump?


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (May 1, 2012)

I've been heavy sealing since last september or august, I believe. I LOVE it!!! It keeps my hair moisturized for so long. I seal with Indian Hemp grease and Castor Oil.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for this thread. I just tried this yesterday afternoon and my hair is still moisturized and my ends are no longer brittle and frizzy. I used Blue Magic hair grease and focused it mainly on my ends on wet hair. At first, as it  was drying my hair felt like a crunchy mess but after it dried it was so soft and non-greasy. My ends looked healthy and are no longer breaking. I can't stop touching my hair. This is definitely a keeper in my regimen.

Just going to say also that I am sooo glad that I did not stop using grease and throw all my "bad products" away.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 1, 2012)

Wow. Indian hemp is still around! I remember that from back in hs.

In the past I used lanolin. That stuff is thick! Might buy some just for a change tho my hair loves the cocobutter mix I make


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 7, 2012)

Bumping because the weather is getting cooler and the air is getting drier. This method can be especially helpful in the winter months! Since I introduced Crisco into my regimen, I have basically eliminated any problems I had retaining moisture. I use it all year now. Anyway, hope this is helpful to somebody!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 7, 2012)

i'll be getting back on my castor oil mixes soon.  getting collllder out there!  

i usually use castor oil all year round, but havent had any in a while...definitely want to get some since the weather is changing, though.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 7, 2012)

I just started using Crisco & I think I'm in love


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 7, 2012)

also considering revisiting avocado butter.  loved it years ago, but stopped using it for...whatever reason.


----------



## Bublin (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, I'm still using grease.  I've switched to the Blue Magic Castor Oil.  It smells like candy and is lightweight.  I seal my wet hair and braid and my hair is so soft when airdried.

I need to stick to what I recommended and what works because every time I try something different my hair goes up the wall with breakage.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 7, 2012)

Same here Bublin. Stick to what works!

It is definately getting dry. My hair, skin, and even garden are in constant thirst.

I've been using a sulfured grease and my hairs been doing fine. Still might use the lanolin under it if worse comes to worse. My hair loves that too.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 7, 2012)

Any info on mango butter


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 7, 2012)

I love using Alba Un-Petroleum Jelly blended with other oils and melted cocoa butter.  I started sealing my ends with my blended butters nightly and its working well so far.  I will do a dusting in about a month...


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 8, 2012)

have any of you tried heavy sealing with butters or unpetroleum jelly using the LOC moisture method?  i havent tried it on butters, only oils...and i wondering if it'd work still with the heaviness of butters & unpetroleum jelly and other thicker/heavier sealers.  

i have tried it with castor oil and it worked fine for me...maybe i should stick with that to stay safe lol.  regular sealing doesnt work for me.  hmmmm.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 8, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> have any of you tried heavy sealing with butters or unpetroleum jelly using the LOC moisture method?  i havent tried it on butters, only oils...and i wondering if it'd work still with the heaviness of butters & unpetroleum jelly and other thicker/heavier sealers.
> 
> i have tried it with castor oil and it worked fine for me...maybe i should stick with that to stay safe lol.  regular sealing doesnt work for me.  hmmmm.



I like unpetroleum jelly a lot, especially when I blend it with other oils.  I will be buying more soon.  

What's LOC?


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 8, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> I like unpetroleum jelly a lot, especially when I blend it with other oils.  I will be buying more soon.
> 
> *What's LOC?*





I just discovered what this is hahaha

L-Leave In
O-Oil
C-Cream

You start off by moisturizing you hair with water first, shampooing, cowashing, misting, etc then you do the L.O.C. It supposedly locks in the moisture of the water. At least this is what I get from it.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 8, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> I just discovered what this is hahaha
> 
> L-Leave In
> O-Oil
> ...



Thanks, *Frisky*!

I wonder what kind of creams would be recommended for this, or if a heavier butter after the leave-in is good enough - kind of an oil and cream in one.


----------



## NewlyNature12 (Oct 8, 2012)

I discovered that pomade doesn't work well for me as a sealer...I'm going to try my castor oil/grapeseed oil mix.


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 8, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Thanks, *Frisky*!
> 
> I wonder what kind of creams would be recommended for this, or if a heavier butter after the leave-in is good enough - kind of an oil and cream in one.



I have watched a few videos and people use a variety of things . Also I notice "L"  can stand for liquid but I guess it can be water or another leave in.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 8, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> I have watched a few videos and people use a variety of things . Also I notice "L"  can stand for liquid but I guess it can be water or another leave in.




yeah, you can use plain water or another liquid leave-in.  i just use water, then oil, then usually a regular conditioner (sometimes a moisture cream).  im not really sure why it works for me, but it does.  when i just lay oil on top of leave-in or moisturizer, my hair becomes dry quickly...with this method, moisture stays in my hair.


----------



## daviine (Oct 8, 2012)

*Frisky* said:
			
		

> I have watched a few videos and people use a variety of things . Also I notice "L"  can stand for liquid but I guess it can be water or another leave in.



I read L stands for liquid-- so some people use water; some use leave-ins; some use tea spritzes (or other spritzes). I guess it doesn't matter what the L stands for as long as you find the right L for you and seal it in. 

I've been using water in between washes but it isn't enough.


----------



## daviine (Oct 8, 2012)

greenandchic said:
			
		

> I love using Alba Un-Petroleum Jelly blended with other oils and melted cocoa butter.  I started sealing my ends with my blended butters nightly and its working well so far.  I will do a dusting in about a month...



greenandchic Do you premix it or are you blending it in your hand?


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Bublin said:


> I wash once a week.  There is of course a build up but nothing excessive or unusual for me most of the Dax sinks into my hair - just at a much slower rate than oils.  Oils seem to disappear within a few hours for me.
> 
> I'd Just like to add that this method makes your fingers/comb glide through your hair, so for those who try it, will see a dramatic reduction in tangles thus less breakage and ssk's.  I'm looking forward to seeing alot more retention.
> 
> I also look forward to the feedback and for those who are already doing it - yey for Heavy Sealing



thank you sooo much!! dryness stopped  me from keeping up  my cornrows.
 I was told my hair has gotten too long for my style.... 
30.00 for 5 rows(?) 
I couldn't  get moisture into my hair so it got dry & very tangled. 

when I go in this time I'm gonna have my hair all greased up.... 
 moist w leave in moisturizing creme w coconut oil.
I can go at least 4 weeks... i will dc every 2 w the braids in tact
thank you!!!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 8, 2012)

yall think it would be really weird to use shea moisture organic raw shea chamomile & argan oil head-to-toe baby ointment as a heavy sealer?

i mean, the ingredients look pretty safe/normal for hair.  i always see this is the baby section of walgreens and i'm always rubbing my chin like "hmmmmm...." but i never take the plunge.   and the name does say HEAD to toe hahaha...

here are the ingredients: 

Raw Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) , Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter , Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter , Olus Oil , Centhera Biennis Oil (Evening Primrose) , Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil , Simmondsia Chinensis Oil (Jojoba) , Carthamus Tinctorius Oil (Safflower) , Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut) , Argania Spinosa Nut Oil (Argan) , Aloe Vera (Aloe Barbadensis) Leaf Juice , Natural Wax Blend , (Carnauba , Non-GMO Soy) , Persea Gratissima Oil (Avocado) , Rosa Rubiginosa Seed Oil (Rosehip) , Olea Europaea Oil (Olive) , Retinyl Palmitate (Vitamin A) , Tocopherol (Vitamin E) , Calendula Extract , Lavender Oil , Rose Extract , Chamomilla (Anthemis Nobilis) Flower Extract , Boswellia Serrata Oil (Frankincense) , Myrrh Extract


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 8, 2012)

youwillrise I think it would work.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 8, 2012)

that sounds tasty youwillrise! Nice ingredients list. _Some_ might take issue with the waxes in the product? But I never had problems with waxes. The waxes in this one are soy and carnauba. Shouldn't be bad at all!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 8, 2012)

the waxes are my only issue...my hair is kinda iffy on em.  but i really wanna tryyyy it.  lol.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 8, 2012)

*I definitely need some heavy sealing with the temperature that dropped from 73 degrees to 40 degrees... I have my sugar berries from Oyin and the Hair Shine Butter from UrbanBella (I HATE the smell ya’ll...)*


----------



## jprayze (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm sealing with softee mango butter...smells great.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 9, 2012)

Then try it for a few days youwillrise! If your hair doesnt like it, then use the rest on your skin.


youwillrise said:


> the waxes are my only issue...my hair is kinda iffy on em. but i really wanna tryyyy it. lol.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 9, 2012)

youwillrise - I would try it for sure.  Like DarkJoy said, you can always use it on your body if it doesn't work out.  For me anything with cocoa butter is a winner.  The was looks pretty far down the list...


----------



## Bublin (Oct 9, 2012)

For the past week I have been putting a little of my co-wash conditioner (mainly on my ends) in my hair and sealing with my Blue Magic Castor Oil grease.

My hair is very very happy.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 9, 2012)

youwillrise said:
			
		

> yall think it would be really weird to use shea moisture organic raw shea chamomile & argan oil head-to-toe baby ointment as a heavy sealer?
> 
> i mean, the ingredients look pretty safe/normal for hair.  i always see this is the baby section of walgreens and i'm always rubbing my chin like "hmmmmm...." but i never take the plunge.   and the name does say HEAD to toe hahaha...
> 
> ...



I used to seal my hair my hair with this! I also use burt's bees nonpetroleum baby butt balm to seal with too.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 17, 2012)

youwillrise, HanaKuroi, DarkJoy

I took the plunge and purchased the Shea Moisture Baby Head-To-Toe Ointment today from my local Walgreen's today (none of my local Targets carry SM products).  I haven't used it on my hair yet, but I do like the way it feels.  It was hard squeezing it out of the tube, but the formula is very buttery.    I will use it on my ends tonight.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 17, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> I took the plunge and purchased the Shea Moisture Baby Head-To-Toe Ointment today from my local Walgreen's today (none of my local Targets carry SM products).  I haven't used it on my hair yet, but I do like the way it feels.  It was hard squeezing it out of the tube, but the formula is very buttery.    I will use it on my ends tonight.





oooh let us know.  i havent gotten it yet.  how's the scent?  i always kind play around with it in walgreens and it does seem thick (like it would be hard to get out of the tube).  hope you like it...or maybe i DONT hope you like it so i wont be tempted to spend money LOL.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 17, 2012)

for winter regimen: 
Damp hair, CO, then Blensblend 3-1 conditioner as a my leave in, then seal with  BB hair/body butter. Voila!  Moisturized soft hair all week-BAM!  I'm too hardcore about sealing and protecting my length and ends.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 18, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> oooh let us know.  i havent gotten it yet.  how's the scent?  i always kind play around with it in walgreens and it does seem thick (like it would be hard to get out of the tube).  hope you like it...or maybe i DONT hope you like it so i wont be tempted to spend money LOL.



youwillrise
The scent is pretty light, at least light for a Shea Moisture product since that and Nubian Heritage is pretty heavily scented.  Since is for a baby I think that was the idea.

If I don't like it on my hair, I think it would be good for my skin, especially when it  starts to get colder.


----------



## Desert Skye (Oct 18, 2012)

If i use grease,will i have to use a sulfate shampoo? I am currently co washing only now. I have vaseline on hand now,but i dont want it to build up


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 18, 2012)

SpeechieGirl said:


> If i use grease,will i have to use a sulfate shampoo? I am currently co washing only now. I have vaseline on hand now,but i dont want it to build up



I don't use petroleum, but I do use some things that are just as heavy and cleansing conditioners work pretty well to cut through the grease.


----------



## SEMO (Oct 18, 2012)

I just got into heavy sealing over the summer.  Jojoba & coconut oil just weren't cutting it for me anymore and my ends were feeling horrible.  I started using Nubian Heritage Evoo & Moringa hair butter.  My hair felt so much more moisturized and soft.  Now I'm going to be using some Tasti kiss hair butters, made with shea butter.

I have always avoided pure shea butter in my natural hair journey b/c I felt like it would be too heavy.  But I'm starting to think my hair loves heavier moisturizers.  Esp. as my hair grows longer and my ends get older.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am still heavy sealing and it is doing wonders for my hair.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 18, 2012)

youwillrise - I used the butter on my ends last night and its a keeper. A sealed my ends with it, but a little goes a long way when it comes to using in on the length of your hair.  The shine is out of this world and doesn't give your hair a buttery dull, matte appearance. It makes a good lip gloss too!

  I usually blend my own butters, but it gets old after a while.  This will be my backup when I run out of what I normally use.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 18, 2012)

nice!  im gonna try it.  prob go to walgreens after work this evening and pick some up.  i also ordered some other oils (castor, sunflower, apricot) online last night.  ive been out of oil for so long. i ended up stealing the olive oil (which i dont usually use) from the kitchen and using that up (oops...gotta buy some more).  definitely need something heavier, though...the cold is having an effect on my hair already...the light/medium oils just arent working for me right now.


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 18, 2012)

I have been doing the LOC method for the past week and I def can tell a difference. I have zero breakage when I finger comb through my hair.


----------



## Luv4hair (Oct 18, 2012)

I have been doing this with Shea butter lately and it works really well!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 18, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> I have been doing the LOC method for the past week and I def can tell a difference. I have zero breakage when I finger comb through my hair.





what are you using (what oil or butter?)...i havent used the LOC method with heavier things like butters.  i used it with castor oil mixes (castor oil and a lighter oil) which is heavier...im hoping it'd still work ok (creamy moisturizer able to penetrate through the butter lol)


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 18, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> what are you using (what oil or butter?)...i havent used the LOC method with heavier things like butters.  i used it with castor oil mixes (castor oil and a lighter oil) which is heavier...im hoping it'd still work ok (creamy moisturizer able to penetrate through the butter lol)



I always manage to put my own twists to things so I might be doing a little extra hahaha

I spray with water, then I use a leave in. I have been using either As I Am leave-in or Koils by Nature Shealoe leave-in, then I put on this oil mixture of olive oil, castor oil, sweet almond, safflower oil and wheat germ oil then I put on this shea cocoa butter mixture that has grapeseed oil in it that I made...yea I am doing alot but it seems to be doing wonders for my hair.


----------



## sckri23 (Oct 18, 2012)

I would never use castor oil to seal its too heavy my short hair would be stiff as a board but I do use softee mango butter


----------



## Desert Skye (Oct 18, 2012)

So I went ahead last night and put the vaseline on my ends on damp hair. Now, I live in the desert so my hair is always dry by the second day making my curls look scraggly and sorry. Today I woke up my curls look just as nice as it did right after I washed it. You kidding me? After all the crap I bought, all I needed was some old fashioned grease? SHM. 

This is something I will continue to experiment with, and I will go to Walmart today and buy a better grease product with some nutrients or sumthin' haha


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 18, 2012)

i love castor oil, i probably use too much because im heavy handed with EVERYTHING.  im doing better, though.  trying not to overdo it.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 18, 2012)

just got back from walgreens and getting the shea moisture ointment.  maaaaaaaaaaaaan this stuff IS hard to get out of the tube.  sheesh.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 19, 2012)

hmmm.  i think this shea moisture baby ointment miiiiight actually work for me as a regular sealant.  by regular i mean in a non-LOC moisture kind of way?  i did use it with LOC last night with my shower and i was kinda iffy at first.

when i woke up my hair was kind "eh" 

this morning, i sprayed my hair with plain water and then put more of the butter/ointment on top and ive been feeling my hair all day and it feels pretty good.  my hair is kind of gunky, so i think i'll need a good deep cleansing before i can really tell though.  i dunno.  i think it might work for me, but im not saying a total 'yes' yet.  i'll try it this weekend on cleaner hair.  i think im going to try it with water as the moisturizer only...see if it can seal moisture in well with just that.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 6, 2012)

so ive been using the shea moisture ointment...and at first i wasnt really completely sure...it was kind of iffy

but i really like it.  ive been using it consistently and it does a great job of sealing and keeping my hair smooth.  

it's actually been a fairly good hair winter so far.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 6, 2012)

Heavy sealing is the truth …


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 6, 2012)

!!! Softee Grease is my hair's savior !!! 
People swear I am crazy for using it but (dah well) nothing else works


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 6, 2012)

i moisturize my hair with any of these claudie's products:
murumuru-acai butter
balancing ends insurance
quinoa-coffee balancing
isha hair cream

i seal with 3 or more of the following:
evco
evoo
castor or jbco
kukui
meadowfoam
sapote
hemp

i have been sealing the last 2-3 inches of my hair with west african shea butter at least 3 days a week. i just started last week and i see a huge difference.....i put it on my radiator to melt. when i don't have shea i'll use castor this way.  i see a huge difference in my ends and its only been a week. thx for sharing Bublin


Ash25 this maybe of interest to ya


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 6, 2012)

deleted duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 7, 2012)

Love the Shea Moisture Baby Balm as youwillrise mentioned and also the Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 7, 2012)

It is so dry these days, I have been using strictly castor oil to seal with and on my scalp.  Generally during the spring and summer, I use a castor/grapeseed/evoo mix on my scalp and ends.  I use the LOC method with water, Africa's Best Organic Olive Oil cream and castor oil, but I think I may try using my cowash conditioner on my ends before the oil sometimes.


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 7, 2012)

I love Crisco for sealing my hair.  I focus heavily on the ends and then apply to the length of my hair.  It's a keeper!


----------



## deedoswell (Dec 7, 2012)

I've just found this thread and it is very interesting.  I have had shedding when I run my fingers through my hair the morning after M&S.  I just may have try this LOC method.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 8, 2012)

I heard that fine hair doesnt enjoy heavy products. But does this method work for any fined hair ladies?


----------



## sckri23 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow I was unknowingly using the LOC method on my ng the whole time.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 8, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> I heard that fine hair doesnt enjoy heavy products. But does this method work for any fined hair ladies?



Yep. I don't think that it's necessarily that fine hair doesn't enjoy it I think it's just a matter of preference. 

I don't think I've read once on lhcf that fine hair does not like greaSE. I think it's the women that don't like the grease. for whatever reasons it's gotten a bad rap.

my hair loves grease and not the thim pommade in the op. It likes  heavy petrolatum. I always retain so much more when I use it.

coolsista-paris


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 8, 2012)

i have fine strands and my hair responds well...i probably use more than i should, but still...ive found that just using regular oils dont work as well for me.  the heavy sealing definitely helps....especially in the colder months.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 9, 2012)

DarkJoy 
youwillrise

I think ill give it à try. Especially on my ends. I need better rétention here.  on my reggie i dc overnight and rinse wash thé next day. I always blow dry (its every 15 days).

When i blow dry i use ic fantasia heat serum which has silicones in it apparenly. I apply other blow dry then  add à little s curl.

Should i seal with my magic cocunut grease after thé s curl?? 

Does moisture still enter if i moisturize days after using the grease with petroloneum ? 

This whole moisture ,loc thing is confusing me.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 11, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> @DarkJoy
> @youwillrise
> 
> I think ill give it à try. Especially on my ends. I need better rétention here. on my reggie i dc overnight and rinse wash thé next day. I always blow dry (its every 15 days).
> ...


 
coolsista-paris you can seal after you blow dry, I suppose.

Generally, I use grease when my hair is moist from water to do twist out styles. I just put a little on the length and ends mostly--however I have a sulfur containing grease for my scalp and my growth takes off! In general, grease holds my style a little longer and keeps it moist without any additional products for ~3days (unless I feel like adding oil).

It also helps on straight styles. My fine hair is wispy and is always flying all over my head if I straighten and the style lasts as long as it takes me to step outside in the breeze . The weight of grease is good if you have that problem. Just a fingerful is enough!

I feel like moisture does get in AFTER the grease has worn out of my hair--around that 3 days.Generally I'll co-wash again anyway and start over.

Silicons break my fine hair (when grease doesn't). So I can't answer that particular question about silicons and grease together.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2012)

I love grease.  I'm interested in trying it for my rollersets now.  I'm not doing no flowy-wearing-out rollersets.  I plan to just grease them down and make them stiff curls for my headband anyway.  So a lil grease beforehand might make for an even softer and more set rollerset.  I've been looking for a heavier leave-in anyway.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 11, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> coolsista-paris you can seal after you blow dry, I suppose.
> 
> Generally, I use grease when my hair is moist from water to do twist out styles. I just put a little on the length and ends mostly--however I have a sulfur containing grease for my scalp and my growth takes off! In general, grease holds my style a little longer and keeps it moist without any additional products for ~3days (unless I feel like adding oil).
> 
> ...



Wow.i also have natural 4b fine hair. So im.wondering if my fantasia ic heat serum (with silicons) is doing bad to my hair.without me.realizing à thing. Oh my :-/


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 11, 2012)

coolsista-paris if the 'cones aren't drying or breaking off the ends then don't worry about.

Mine consistently stays dry with silicones in conditioners and styling agents. It also starts to break within hours with silicone conditioners. I found this out experimenting these last 6 months. No wonder I couldn't get past sl my whole life!

But not everyone is so sensitive. Go cone free for a month and then reintroduce them and see.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2012)

^^^Cones have an averse effect on my hair ONLY IF I don't clarify my hair in a timely fashion. If I am not using much products with cones, I can clarify once every 3 weeks but if I am using them, then I would have to clarify once every 10 days or so. I don't mind though because my clarifying shampoo is sulfate-free anyway. 

I have been feverishly working at getting sulfates out of my hair regimen. I have only 2 bottles of sulfate shampooos still left in my stash (1 Redken Smooth Down and 1 Kerastase Bain Substantif) and when those are done - no more sulfate poos for me.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 11, 2012)

I used castor oil (jbco) this go round on the last 2-3 inches of the hair. My ends are still feeling nice. 




southerncitygirl said:


> i moisturize my hair with any of these claudie's products:
> murumuru-acai butter
> balancing ends insurance
> quinoa-coffee balancing
> ...


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks ladies.
I dont find my hair dry at all.
The only time i use cônes is when i blow dry every 15 days. My heat serum. Ic fantasia.  ive had no problems with dryness. When my balance is right i have no breakage .


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 24, 2014)

Where was I in 2012 when this thread was circulating? 
I'm starting to experiment with grease as a heavy sealant and I'm liking the results so far. 
Anyone else still heavy sealing?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes ma'am! Matter of fact there's a thread floating around recommding brands, etc...


----------



## Angelbean (Jun 24, 2014)

I still heavy seal...not as much in the summer but come fall I will be breaking out all my pomades and greases!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 25, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Where was I in 2012 when this thread was circulating? I'm starting to experiment with grease as a heavy sealant and I'm liking the results so far. Anyone else still heavy sealing?



i was before relaxing. im trànsitionning and i will surely be using grease!

that leaves my hair soft!


----------



## felic1 (Jun 29, 2014)

I would like to thank the people that pulled up this old thread. I read the whole 36 pages last night. It was an informative and interesting read


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 29, 2014)

Great info!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jun 29, 2014)

felic1, when my hair is misbehaving and breaking, heavy sealing helps to combat the breaking. It doesn't make it stop completely but it slows it up tremendously.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes, I have been wanting to look into this. I remember Lita saying she would be heavy sealing last winter. I had not heard that much about it.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm all over this.
I even added Blue Magic to my amazon cart when repurchasing my JOICO products.
Thanks!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 30, 2014)

spacetygrss said:


> I'm all over this. I even added Blue Magic to my amazon cart when repurchasing my JOICO products. Thanks!



used some on my son yesterday and mine before yesterday: soft hair!  yeah to blue magic lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hair grease is good for locking in the moisture so long as you use the right products under it and you are actually washing it out (meaning you may have to go to a sulfate poo if you've been sulfate free)

I know I'm going back to this method now that I live in an even drier climate than what I was before.  I have to use heavier products on everything!  Hair and skin!

I will be making my own grease out of raw shea butter and coconut oil with some eo's added for gp

I will be using this on hair and skin.  I just have to stop being lazy and make it already.  Glad I saw this to remind me.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 30, 2014)

I heavy seal with a butter or natural grease like Hairveda Almond Glaze. Love this stuff. I make sure to use a clarifying shampoo every month.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 30, 2014)

Also I havent gone through all pages but several have had great success sealing the Vaseline.  I know it works well but can be heavy if you're not light with it and if you dont clarify. I just want to do the shea butter instead of store bough grease because I'm trying to move to a more natural life style.  If I found a natural poo and cond that worked as well as aussie moist or HE HH I'd switch in a heart beat.  But my hair wants what it wants and I've learned not to fight with her.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Supergirl (maybe on maternity leave) Allandra could we make this thread a sticky? It is so beneficial. Thank you!


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 1, 2014)

*Sounds interesting. What about vasaline? I may try this. As a kid, I did love the smell of Blue Magic Hair Grease! That was one bad hair product I hated to give up! lol*


----------



## prettybyrd (Jul 1, 2014)

Mskraizy said:


> *Sounds interesting. What about vasaline? I may try this. As a kid, I did love the smell of Blue Magic Hair Grease! That was one bad hair product I hated to give up! lol*



I tried using Vaseline a few years ago and I made a mess because I was using entirely too much.  I don't think that it will hurt your hair, just use a light hand.  

Also, there are a few people in the Let's Talk About Grease thread who are now using Blue Magic again after they stopped using grease.  The PJ in me wants to grab a jar even though I have plenty of other kinds.


----------



## CrinkumCrankum (Jan 8, 2015)

I discovered several years ago that anything less than castor oil (in thickness) was a waste of my time.

Now I see I'm not the only one. Great thread.


----------



## nisemac (Jan 8, 2015)

i've been doing this with JBCO. i apply it to my hair while its dripping wet. next day, soft and smooth. under wigs, will last about 3-4 days before i need to cowash and do again.


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 8, 2015)

^ Ma'am, what sort of ingredients do you use that are heavier than castor oil? My hair is the same and I use black castor daily and about to revisit lanolin again as an option....


----------



## AmethystLily (Jan 11, 2015)

Bump! Had to come here cause I finally took the plunge and tried sealing with grease. Seemed to work! I didn't think it would because the other times I've tried using it, it just sat and felt greasy and made my scalp itch. In fact, some of the lighter oils I tried just sat and felt greasy. Tried almond oil and olive oil. Didn't really work. But then last month I decided on a whim to get some Softee Herbal Gro (the green stuff). After washing, I parted in sections and put a fingertip's amount on the ends and styled (crown twist). I noticed when I took it down a few days later, it still felt soft, pliable, and didn't tangle so much. Key was to be light-handed and keep most of it off my scalp to avoid itching due to buildup. Who would've guessed? 

Now I will say this: There's one possible exception that works when it comes to lighter oils: Argan oil. I don't use it as my primary sealant anymore because it doesn't last as long, but it seems to work between washes when I need a boost. Just dampen with water or use water-based product, then spritz the oil on the ends. I use Organix argan oil of Morocco formula (note: it has 'cones in it, so I still wonder if my hair likes them rather than the oil)  .


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 11, 2015)

I use organix Shea Butter ,it deals pretty well .


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

I think the reason why grease may work better for some women could be based upon your hair porosity. Grease tends to fill in the holes of the cuticles while oils don't fill in the gaps and holes in the cuticles in some hair textures. Higher porosity hair tends to have more holes and gaps in the cuticle structure. 

While heavy sealing may be the rescue to dry hair it is critical for us to also be aware of hair practices that could be contributing to creating more holes and gaps in our cuticles. For example, extension braiding with synthetic hair puts microscopic holes in your hair and draws out the moisture. So women who use extension braiding as a primary style and for many years tend to have hair with more of these holes and heavy sealing may work however it is only a temporary solution and can leave your hair greasy and with facial breakouts. This type of hair looks drier, accepts less water and has a hard time accepting sealants. So protein treatments must be paired with sealants. Heat damage can also do the same in terms of putting more holes in the cuticle structure causing hair too look rough and frayed. The finer the hair the more apparent this will look as opposed to someone with a thicker hair structure. 

I used to braid my hair a lot and I heavy sealed which worked but it left me with very greasy hair, but now that I transitioned from my relaxer in 2013 and decided to shave it off and stop wearing any extension braids, I don't have to heavy seal though I must make sure to get every area of my hair because my hair is densely packed.

I actually like grease to stretch the front of my hair which is more porous. I blame this on getting an aveda color three months ago which literally sucked out my natural oils and caused my front to be more porous than usual. But I am working on that........

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 19, 2015)

I stopped doing this because heavy sealing limited my styling choices, but I'm going to try it again. It has been impossible to keep my hair moisturized lately.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Jan 19, 2015)

SEMO said:


> *I just got into heavy sealing over the summer.  Jojoba & coconut oil just weren't cutting it for me anymore and my ends were feeling horrible.*  I started using Nubian Heritage Evoo & Moringa hair butter.  My hair felt so much more moisturized and soft.  Now I'm going to be using some Tasti kiss hair butters, made with shea butter.
> 
> *I have always avoided pure shea butter in my natural hair journey b/c I felt like it would be too heavy.  But I'm starting to think my hair loves heavier moisturizers.  Esp. as my hair grows longer and my ends get older.*



YES!!!   Same here!!!

When I first BC'd I used to twist my hair with aloe juice, jojoba oil mixed w/all-natural raw shea butter as a sealant, and my hair LOVED it!!   My hair was thriving and it was growing like a weed!  It also very rarely felt dry.  

But then I went to this lady's salon who specialized in natural hair, and when she heard that I use shea butter on my hair she was totally against it!  She said that it's too "heavy" for my fine natural hair, and that it was actually CLOGGING up my hair strands and not allowing any moisture to come INTO my hair.    So, she told me that it wasn't doing my hair any good.  

So...I stopped...  

Fast forward to NOW... I've now since moved over to the West coast and the weather/climate is MUCH dryer than what me and my hair are used to, and I've long since stopped the shea butter regime years ago and just bought the butters and creams to twist my hair.. LEt me tell you, my hair is now DRY as a bone, it breaks so easily, and it no longer shines or holds moisture like it used to.  

When I saw this thread it's like a lightbulb went off in my head!  

I need to get back to my OLD regimen!  

I think I'm going to try the Blue Magic castor Oil hair grease and seal with that instead of the raw shea butter. I'll give the castor oil a chance first. If THAT doesn't work, I'll go back to my tried and true raw shea butter.  

The moral of the story is: * Do what works for YOU and YOUR hair.*  Don't listen to what everyone else (even your stylist) says.   







almond eyes said:


> I think the reason why grease may work better for some women could be based upon your hair porosity. Grease tends to fill in the holes of the cuticles while oils don't fill in the gaps and holes in the cuticles in some hair textures. Higher porosity hair tends to have more holes and gaps in the cuticle structure.
> 
> *While heavy sealing may be the rescue to dry hair it is critical for us to also be aware of hair practices that could be contributing to creating more holes and gaps in our cuticles. For example, extension braiding with synthetic hair puts microscopic holes in your hair and draws out the moisture.* So women who use extension braiding as a primary style and for many years tend to have hair with more of these holes and heavy sealing may work however it is only a temporary solution and can leave your hair greasy and with facial breakouts. This type of hair looks drier, accepts less water and has a hard time accepting sealants. So protein treatments must be paired with sealants. Heat damage can also do the same in terms of putting more holes in the cuticle structure causing hair too look rough and frayed. The finer the hair the more apparent this will look as opposed to someone with a thicker hair structure.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this info!   

I think I may wash with some Roux porosity control this week, do a deep condition, and try this "sealing" method and see if I notice a difference. 

Goodness knows I need to try _*SOMETHING *_new in this DRY, California winter weather...   My hair is like parched... erplexed


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 23, 2015)

Bump bump bump


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Feb 23, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> I think the reason why grease may work better for some women could be based upon your hair porosity. Grease tends to fill in the holes of the cuticles while oils don't fill in the gaps and holes in the cuticles in some hair textures. Higher porosity hair tends to have more holes and gaps in the cuticle structure.  While heavy sealing may be the rescue to dry hair it is critical for us to also be aware of hair practices that could be contributing to creating more holes and gaps in our cuticles. For example, extension braiding with synthetic hair puts microscopic holes in your hair and draws out the moisture. So women who use extension braiding as a primary style and for many years tend to have hair with more of these holes and heavy sealing may work however it is only a temporary solution and can leave your hair greasy and with facial breakouts. This type of hair looks drier, accepts less water and has a hard time accepting sealants. So protein treatments must be paired with sealants. Heat damage can also do the same in terms of putting more holes in the cuticle structure causing hair too look rough and frayed. The finer the hair the more apparent this will look as opposed to someone with a thicker hair structure.  I used to braid my hair a lot and I heavy sealed which worked but it left me with very greasy hair, but now that I transitioned from my relaxer in 2013 and decided to shave it off and stop wearing any extension braids, I don't have to heavy seal though I must make sure to get every area of my hair because my hair is densely packed.  I actually like grease to stretch the front of my hair which is more porous. I blame this on getting an aveda color three months ago which literally sucked out my natural oils and caused my front to be more porous than usual. But I am working on that........  Best, Almond Eyes



When you say extension braiding causes holes  and gaps (sounds so scary! Lol)  do you mean normal wear and tear that comes with manipulation of the hair? I'm very intrigued by your post!  I always thought braids were a good protective style as long as you don't get them done too tightly. Please tell me more lol


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 29, 2017)

Bumping because I'm going to start doing this for my ends that I believe might be high porosity. Also bumping for 2017.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 29, 2017)

I remember seeing Chicoro has a method for this. Anyone remember that and can post the link/thread?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I remember seeing Chicoro has a method for this. Anyone remember that and can post the link/thread?


Let's just ask her. She probably knows where it is or can just tell us. @Chicoro


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 30, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Let's just ask her. She probably knows where it is or can just tell us. @Chicoro




Are you referencing the Deep Moisture Method which is a process you may do prior to washing to coat/seal the hair? Or, are you referencing the process where you layer the hair when styling with a water based, oil based then cream based product?

Also, if hair is porous and greatly damaged, no amount of sealing will save it. It will just prolong the life of the hair until one can gain length and then remove that damaged hair by trimming.


----------

